# Jaw-dropping Brixton description in blog



## supercity (Jul 9, 2011)

I've just been looking around online to see what is going to happen to the half of Bon Marché that most recently served as a pub, when I came across this, dating from a time when people thought it might be a Waitrose (thanks to The Ed, I now know it's a TK Maxx).



> Surely anything is better than a Waitrose nonsensically opening in an area largely resided in by council tenants and people poor enough to think Iceland is fantastic



This is on a blog, located here. 

Am I getting over-sensitive in my middle age, or is this condescending and offensive to just about everyone who chooses to live here?


----------



## spitfire (Jul 9, 2011)

It gets better:

http://standardlondonevening.wordpress.com/2011/02/13/prince-albert/


----------



## TruXta (Jul 9, 2011)

Pathetic.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Good. I don't want her sort in my manor.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 9, 2011)

A particularly perceptive barman from the Prince Albert has just said to me "What the fuck is she doing down here? She can fuck off back to Primrose Hill."


----------



## Belushi (Jul 9, 2011)

Ha! Exactly who the graffiti in the rest is Noise bogs was aimed at.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 9, 2011)

Looking at her twitter account, she seems to be from Manchester but living on Brixton Hill


----------



## ash (Jul 9, 2011)

Twatter!!
Use it as a noun or a verb works both ways


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 9, 2011)

Probably just trying to "start a debate".


----------



## supercity (Jul 9, 2011)

leanderman said:


> Looking at her twitter account, she seems to be from Manchester but living on Brixton Hill


 
Christ. That describes me, too. Bet she's from Wilmslow.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Alderley Edge School for Girls maybe? That's on the Wilmslow Road. Either way I do not care for her snobbish tone.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 9, 2011)

She's got a good name for anagrams....
amorphous ire
Hi! A moor! Super!
Shoo! I'm up rear.
O! Pious harmer
I'm pus or a hero
I'm a poser hour
I'm posh or urea
Up, or I'm a horse
Semi-ho uproar
Shoo, prim urea


----------



## oryx (Jul 9, 2011)

supercity said:


> Am I getting over-sensitive in my middle age, or is this condescending and offensive to just about everyone who chooses to live here?



No. This reminds me of some supercilious cnut doing a restaurant review a few years ago - can't remember where. They were dismayed by the fact that it overlooked a council estate. 

I actually wish I'd written into complain but I didn't.

The description of the Albert made me laugh, though - 




			
				dense journo said:
			
		

> The atmosphere was friendly, but pretty rowdy – it was clear these people had been drinking for a very long time by quarter past nine on a Friday. The clientele was incredibly varied,



That's the Albert I knew & loved!


----------



## spring-peeper (Jul 9, 2011)

standardlondon article said:
			
		

> The clientele was incredibly varied, which made a nice change from the Rest Is Noise’s art student-dominated crowd, but in truth this was the sort of place you’d go to when you can’t afford anywhere better.



Going to the Prince Albert is on my list of things-to-do-before-I-die, sort of a pilgrimage 

After reading the review, I _definitely_ want to go.  It sounds like my kind of place.


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2011)

A rowdy pub with an incredibly varied and friendly crowd is _definitely_ where I like to be on a Friday night - especially if it repels the likes of this woman.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 9, 2011)

leanderman said:


> Looking at her twitter account, she seems to be from Manchester but living on Brixton Hill


 

Can someone tell her to fuck off to SW9 please.  Don't want her sort up here


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2011)

leanderman said:


> Looking at her twitter account, she seems to be from Manchester but living on Brixton Hill


Bloody typical for SW2.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 9, 2011)

editor said:


> Bloody typical for SW2.


 
We've got enough of them up here already.  You deserve your share.

Here's what she says about HDIF at The Canterbury, but I'm guessing people have already seen this.  She seems to have a thing about Iceland



> The Canterbury Arms, behind the police station in Brixton, is rather different. We pay £6 to get into the back room of an old man’s pub. The walls are yellowish, half the lights are on, and there are rainbow-coloured ‘DISCO FEVER’ posters on the walls. The place has the vibe of a village hall, and brings back bad memories of those eighteenth birthday parties that are unexpectedly attended by the host’s entire family. It’s almost strange there isn’t an Iceland finger food buffet.



http://standardlondonevening.wordpress.com/2011/03/05/how-does-it-feel-to-be-loved-canterbury-arms-4-march-2011/


----------



## colacubes (Jul 9, 2011)

What a fucking twat.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 9, 2011)

I think her name should be mentioned here just in case she ever googles her name or in case anyone knows her so she can come on here and see how we all love her so much

SOPHIE ARMOUR.  PLEASE MOVE FROM BRIXTON.  A MOVE TO ANOTHER COUNTRY WOULD BE PREFERABLE


----------



## colacubes (Jul 9, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can someone tell her to fuck off to SW9 please.  Don't want her sort up here



We don't want her in SW9 either


----------



## oryx (Jul 9, 2011)

That piece about the Canterbury is priceless! I haven't even been there and it still cracked me up.




			
				aforementioned dense thing said:
			
		

> At times not having an encyclopaedic knowledge of underground 60s music.....



I wouldn't say she had an entry level knowledge of anything vaguely underground, and I am a middle-aged person who never even goes clubbing any more.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 9, 2011)

nipsla said:


> We don't want her in SW9 either


 
But you have the posh coffee shops and trendy eateries to accommodate her.  SW2 doesn't.  She's much better off down that end.


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Here's what she says about HDIF at The Canterbury, but I'm guessing people have already seen this.  She seems to have a thing about Iceland


Ah. So the Canterbury crowd simply aren't _young and trendy_ enough for Madam.


> The clientele tonight seem never to have looked beyond the 60s. Most of them are about 32, and dress like toned-down versions of Austin Powers characters – quite different from the young and trendy crowd that turn up at The Phoenix.
> 
> By about half one the crowd is coupling off, and numbers are already beginning to dwindle – meaning we, as under-25s, are starting to stand out like children at a wedding. The retro hits are now few and far between, and our enthusiasm is waning.
> 
> In future, we’ll make the effort to mission into central London, where the lights are low and it’s ok to be young.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 9, 2011)

oryx said:


> That piece about the Canterbury is priceless! I haven't even been there and it still cracked me up.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say she had an entry level knowledge of anything vaguely underground, and I am a middle-aged person who never even goes clubbing any more.



It's a proper old-school boozer which is what we want more of, not trendy yuppy bars.  Not that I've been there for years 



> The clientele tonight seem never to have looked beyond the 60s. Most of them are about 32, and dress like toned-down versions of Austin Powers characters – quite different from the young and trendy crowd that turn up at The Phoenix.



eta:  Ed's just quoted the same thing


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 9, 2011)

If you're 32, it would seem you're already past it


----------



## joevsimp (Jul 9, 2011)

spitfire said:


> It gets better:
> 
> http://standardlondonevening.wordpress.com/2011/02/13/prince-albert/


 
is it just me, or does that sound perfect?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 9, 2011)

" people poor enough to think Iceland is fantastic"

That would be me Sophie.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 9, 2011)

leanderman said:


> Looking at her twitter account, she seems to be from Manchester but living on Brixton Hill


 
Shes on Facebook as well if anyone is looking for new local friend


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 9, 2011)

Gramsci said:


> Shes on Facebook as well if anyone is looking for new local friend


 

She's on Twitter as well.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm still having fun anagramming her name. I've saved the best one till last
so hire our map
Is Armour hope?
I'm our ear shop
O! Superior ham
Oh, more air pus
Hi, armour pose
our armies hop
pie or sour ham
Ho I pour smear
oi, sour hamper
hoarser opium
pus hair romeo

*Oh! I'm so up rear*


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 9, 2011)

Just read the comments on her blog after the article from "Brixton resident" and "anonymous"


----------



## colacubes (Jul 9, 2011)

Gramsci said:


> Just read the comments on her blog after the article from "Brixton resident" and "anonymous"


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 9, 2011)

> London College Of Communication
> BA, Journalism
> 2009-2012


Presumably still very young - end of her second year now.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2011)

nipsla said:


>


 
Come on, own up now


----------



## colacubes (Jul 9, 2011)

Links to the Albert and Rest is Noise article appear to no longer work.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Come on, own up now


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 9, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Links to the Albert and Rest is Noise article appear to no longer work.


I wonder if negative comments at the end of everything she's written would make her blog disappear entirely? I live in hope.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 9, 2011)

No, they would just help them (it seems to be a collective blog). In fact threads like this help tbh. It's all about being _a bit edgy a bit controversial ooh_.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2011)

oryx said:


> I wouldn't say she had an entry level knowledge of anything


Fixed for you. 
Although she seems to be very well-versed in sneering about the poor. Nasty jumped-up snooty little madam.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2011)

Gramsci said:


> Just read the comments on her blog after the article from "Brixton resident" and "anonymous"


 
Where's that please?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2011)

She deleted those blog posts.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2011)

She probably thought people who shop in Iceland can't read. She can dish it out, but gets frit and spineless when someone answers back.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2011)

Coward


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2011)

Whole blog is gone it seems?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2011)

She'll never make it in journalism if she can't stand by what she's written.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2011)

A career ends in a day


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2011)

What career? It hadn't even started. I wonder if she'll delete her twitter account too?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 10, 2011)

The blog is there, but it seems to be just fairly inoffensive gig reports now.


----------



## joevsimp (Jul 10, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> The blog is there, but it seems to be just fairly inoffensive gig reports now.


 
anyone screencap for posterity?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't think posterity will ever be a feature of her writing. I hope she spends a sleepless night cringing about her sneering juvenile outpourings and reflects on the fact that when you put things on the internet they might be read by people outside her tiny little circle of aquaintances.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm so glad her picture's still on Facebook.  Shall be keeping an eye out for her on the Hill now  

I reckon she'll be like that Liz Jones in The Daily Mail when she gets older


----------



## spitfire (Jul 10, 2011)

She's clearly aware of this thread, it would be interesting to see if she has anything she wants to say.

As Mrs Magpie says:

"She'll never make it in journalism if she can't stand by what she's written."


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2011)

HDIF is still there



> How Does It Feel To Be Loved?, Canterbury Arms, 4 March 2011
> In Clubs on March 5, 2011 at 3:26 pm
> 
> We’ve been to How Does It Feel’s Cavendish Square edition before, so there are certain things we know to expect tonight. The Cavendish Square venue (The Phoenix) is an elegant basement with textured wallpaper, a decent-sized dancefloor and a well-stocked, if slightly expensive, bar. How Does It Feel’s DJs play “indie pop, northern soul, Tamla Motown, girl groups, and sixties heartbreak”, which all adds up to a night of retro fun.
> ...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2011)

spitfire said:


> She's clearly aware of this thread


 
Good.  Maybe she can spend some time reading our views now that we've read her crap


----------



## ericjarvis (Jul 10, 2011)

I think she should see it as a free tutorial from the people of Brixton. Hopefully she's learned that a good journalist has to understand that their readers won't all share their background and prejudices. My two penn'orth is to note that Stanislavski credited the strength of German theatre in the time of Piscator and co, on the fact that reviewers weren't allowed to have anything published in the most popular newspaper until they had shown to the editor's satisfaction that they could write a good positive review. Sneering is easy and destructive. Telling people what they got right is constructive but bloody difficult. It's worth learning to do.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2011)

Anyone ever thought that Hootenanny "oozes haunted country house"?  

Sophie does.


----------



## hendo (Jul 10, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> She'll never make it in journalism if she can't stand by what she's written.


 
Oh I don't know.


----------



## kmarxs&sparks (Jul 10, 2011)

Stereotypes are the tools of the dangerous but are only believed by the foolish.
Sadly there are a lot of foolish people around and journalists know this.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2011)

editor said:


> Anyone ever thought that Hootenanny "oozes haunted country house"?
> 
> Sophie does.


Shit, I wish I hadn't read that while drinking coffee, I nearly choked. That's so off the mark it's hilarious. To be honest if she'd said "Shaun of the Dead" that would have been fair enough!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I reckon she'll be like that Liz Jones in The Daily Mail when she gets older


I know I put the boot in, Minnie, but that's *really* cruel


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2011)

kmarxs&sparks said:


> Stereotypes are the tools of the dangerous but are only believed by the foolish.
> Sadly there are a lot of foolish people around and journalists know this.


To be honest, I don't think Sophie Armour has that level of perception. She's deeply shallow. There's a really good Italian word that describes her archetype but sadly I've forgotten it.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2011)

It's driving me mad that I can't remember it. It has no direct translation. It means someone who is so self-obsessed and lacking in empathy they are unaware of anything beyond the tip of their nose.


----------



## clandestino (Jul 10, 2011)

editor said:


> Anyone ever thought that Hootenanny "oozes haunted country house"?
> 
> Sophie does.


 
That piece has someone else's byline at the end of it. 

I enjoyed her spelling of compeer. Is that something she ordered from Khan's?


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> It's driving me mad that I can't remember it. It has no direct translation. It means someone who is so self-obsessed and lacking in empathy they are unaware of anything beyond the tip of their nose.


"Twat"?


----------



## sophiearmour (Jul 10, 2011)

Since so many people are upset by what I wrote on my blog back in January and February, I think I'd best explain myself.

The Rest Is History article was anti-Waitrose, saying that it would be a terrible shame to replace a great pub with a posh supermarket.

I can understand why the line, "an area largely resided in by council tenants and people poor enough to think Iceland is fantastic" might offend, and looking back on it I realise it ought to have been made more clear in the article that I am actually referring to people like myself. I live on a council estate in Brixton, and I am poor enough to think Iceland is fantastic.

I was trying to say that, for people like myself, a Waitrose would be useless. As I say at the end of the article, "What is being lost is a music venue, a non-chicken-shop eatery, an art gallery, and a decent place for drinking, dancing and conversation that scarcely ever caused any trouble. A pretentious supermarket hardly seems like a fair trade." 

As for the Prince Albert, that was a positive review. The only negative comment I made was that "this was the sort of place you’d go to when you can’t afford anywhere better". On reflection this seems unjustifiably harsh, but it was only meant to mean that it's a good place for a cheap night out. I thought the pub was great.

Some of you have taken the comment, "The clientele was incredibly varied," out of context and been insulted by it. I'd like to point out that this was one of the positives of the place, as the rest of the sentence explains: "The clientele was incredibly varied, which made a nice change from the Rest Is Noise’s art student-dominated crowd".

As for my background, I went to an ordinary state comprehensive school.

I have deleted the articles because they have caused so much offence, and that was never my intention.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2011)

Offence, not offense and it was your sneering about people who shop in Iceland. And going to a state comprehensive doesn't preclude you from being a crashing snob. Plus we're not stupid, it wasn't anti-Waitrose, it was anti-poor.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2011)

...and if I see you around Brixton, expect a loud, public and extremely humiliating tongue-lashing.


----------



## yardbird (Jul 10, 2011)

Dear Sophie, you're wriggling - just as unseemly as your blog.


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh for goodness sake, she wrote a few 'reviews' on the internet... at best badly worded and ill-conceived, at worst somewhat naive and conceited.  She didn't tap the phone of murdered children or put hundreds of people out of a job.  Calm down everyone.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2011)

I've lived here for a very long time and I love Brixton and most of the people who live here. I'm normally a pretty sweet kindly granny who doesn't get into rows, but when I do, I'm fearsome. Really fearsome. I don't take kindly to people who indulge in lazy stereotyping of the place and people I love, and you have really riled me. You need to learn that people who live in social housing on low incomes aren't stupid or inarticulate.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 10, 2011)

She's a student. By definition she's still learning that profession. And, at 20, she's still learning about life. I'd say this has been a good lesson, but it's surely enough already.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2011)

If she'd learned her lesson she wouldn't be wriggling and self-justifying herself the way she has. If she'd posted something truly contrite (preferably on her blog too) then I'd forgive and forget the sneering stuff she wrote.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Offence, not offense and it was your sneering about people who shop in Iceland. And going to a state comprehensive doesn't preclude you from being a crashing snob. Plus we're not stupid, it wasn't anti-Waitrose, it was anti-poor.


 
and ageist, implying that anyone over 32 is old (as in the HDIF review).  She obviously doesn't realise you're in your 80s


----------



## Belushi (Jul 10, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> She's a student. By definition she's still learning that profession. And, at 20, she's still learning about life. I'd say this has been a good lesson, but it's surely enough already.


 
This. Fairplay for coming on here and defending yourself Sophie.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2011)

Belushi said:


> This. Fairplay for coming on here and defending yourself Sophie.


 

She'd look a total coward if she didn't though, especially after pulling her reviews


----------



## ericjarvis (Jul 10, 2011)

editor said:


> Anyone ever thought that Hootenanny "oozes haunted country house"?
> 
> Sophie does.


 
Actually, yeah, I can see where that comes from. It has a touch of that when it's pretty empty.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2011)

sophiearmour said:


> I live on a council estate in Brixton


Right-to-buy, lodger or an illegal sub-let that deprives someone on the waiting list somewhere to live? I really hope it's not the latter.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jul 10, 2011)

yardbird said:


> Dear Sophie, you're wriggling - just as unseemly as your blog.


 
I disagree. I think it's a fair enough defence. The writing is kind of ambiguous, and I'm quite happy to put it all down to a lack of understanding of the context. The blog posts read a lot like the sort of crap we've seen in the past, but there's nothing in the content that is actually definitively offensive.


----------



## lighterthief (Jul 10, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Oh for goodness sake, she wrote a few 'reviews' on the internet... at best badly worded and ill-conceived, at worst somewhat naive and conceited.  She didn't tap the phone of murdered children or put hundreds of people out of a job.  Calm down everyone.


This ^


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2011)

I was offended and I read the blog posts in their entirety before she deleted them, so not out of context. My lodger was offended by them too and he's so mild-mannered and laid-back he makes me look like Ghengis Khan.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 10, 2011)

sophiearmour said:


> Since so many people are upset by what I wrote on my blog back in January and February, I think I'd best explain myself.
> 
> The Rest Is History article was anti-Waitrose, saying that it would be a terrible shame to replace a great pub with a posh supermarket.
> 
> ...


 
Hello Sophie, let's hope you survive your baptism of fire.  Some locals can be outspoken, but you'll find they don't stint on praise when it's deserved.

I am that benefit-claiming council tenant who regularly does a 2-3 bus trek of nearly an hour (that's just in one direction!) to get to the nearest Waitrose.  Why?  Because IMHO it's worth it.

Not as a main shop, but because their labelling is very clear (important with allergies) and even their ready meals don't have a lot of ingredients which I wouldn't be happy to have in my own kitchen.  I also approve of their attempts to make animal produce with higher welfare standards available.  Not all the food is more expensive than other supermarkets, and I'd hesitate to call most of it pretentious (they have a cheap range for those who need it), but that's just me.  

I love the way that they sell real apples - properly ripe and not all the same size & shape.  I love their salads (well, the ones I can have) as a treat for hot days when cooking or even chopping is just too much like hard work.  I love the way that the butcher doesn't mind being asked what's in the sausage meat, or being asked for a slightly unusual cut of meat.  I love the choice of uncut bread which isn't mainly made using white flour.

IME the staff have never been anything but helpful and polite, even when I've gone in there in the scruffiest of (clean) workwear and on a bad hair day.

Iceland is IMHO okay (not fantastic).  I like their large free range eggs, and clear labelling, but their shops are often hellishly busy, there isn't a lot of room to pack without getting in somebody's way, and nearly all the savoury readymade food in there (including the marinated meat & fish) is unusable for me.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jul 10, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and ageist, implying that anyone over 32 is old (as in the HDIF review).  She obviously doesn't realise you're in your 80s


 
Anyone over 32 IS old. I know. I've been old for 22 years, but I still remember being 20 and thinking I'll be past it within a decade. Sometimes I think I was probably right.

There's some big assumptions on both sides. Old and poor are not insulting terms as such. I'm both and proud of it. I even shop at Iceland and think it's brilliant that I can get 2 litres of milk for a quid. I also think the Albert is a great place to spend the evening if you are fairly broke. Admittedly I'm not tremendously interested in great places to spend the evening if you are seriously flush, because I never am.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2011)

Well for all those defending her, I think this is a lesson to her that she needs to think a bit more before she writes as her tone reminded me of Liz Jones and we don't want another one of her


----------



## Rushy (Jul 10, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Oh for goodness sake, she wrote a few 'reviews' on the internet...  at worst somewhat naive and conceited.  She didn't tap the phone of murdered children or put hundreds of people out of a job.  Calm down everyone.


 
This ^^^.

Can someone please explain to me what "Moderator" means?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 10, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> her tone reminded me of Liz Jones and we don't want another one of her


 
Agreed


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> *Anyone over 32 IS old.* I know. I've been old for 22 years, but I still remember being 20 and thinking I'll be past it within a decade. Sometimes I think I was probably right.























I'm well over 32.  I'm probably a pensioner in her eyes


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 10, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well for all those defending her, I think this is a lesson to her that she needs to think a bit more before she writes as her tone reminded me of Liz Jones and we don't want another one of her


I'm not defending Sophie.  I'm appalled by some of the behaviour on this thread though.

Do you think the lesson should include threats of real-life public verbal humiliation?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Agreed


 
and aren't The Standard and Daily Mail part of the same group?  Maybe she's been reading Liz Jones' articles?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 10, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> Anyone over 32 IS old.



Oh brilliant. I'm 33 this week.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> I'm not defending Sophie.  I'm appalled by some of the behaviour on this thread though.
> 
> Do you think the lesson should include threats of real-life public verbal humiliation?


 
I doubt anyone was going to seriously do that


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Oh for goodness sake, she wrote a few 'reviews' on the internet... at best badly worded and ill-conceived, at worst somewhat naive and conceited.  She didn't tap the phone of murdered children or put hundreds of people out of a job.  Calm down everyone.


Missed your post until it was quoted. What News International did was criminal and craven, but that doesn't mean I can't get angry about stuff on my doorstep too. Recently I've noticed a lot of trendy bright young things attracted to the area being really crass about the rest of us and it makes my blood boil. Coming out of the market on Friday I heard some hipsters loudly complain that "Brixton would be really great if the area had less chavvy proles."


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 10, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I doubt anyone was going to seriously do that


Whatever.  It is still a threat.  Threats to take an internet squabble to real life should not be tolerated here imo.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Missed your post until it was quoted. What News International did was criminal and craven, but that doesn't mean I can't get angry about stuff on my doorstep too. Recently I've noticed a lot of trendy bright young things attracted to the area being really crass about the rest of us and it makes my blood boil. Coming out of the market on Friday I heard some hipsters loudly complain that "Brixton would be really great if the area had less chavvy proles."


 
Twats


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Whatever.  It is still a threat.  Threats to take an internet squabble to real life should not be tolerated here imo.


 
Well I apologise to Sophie Armour.  There's no way I'd abuse her in real life.  I wouldn't waste my breath on her.

Sorry Sophie, but can you stop writing about Brixton temporarily until you can write in a style that doesn't make me think of Liz Jones and the other twats that write for the Daily Mail.  Thank you


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 10, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Missed your post until it was quoted. What News International did was criminal and craven, but that doesn't mean I can't get angry about stuff on my doorstep too. Recently I've noticed a lot of trendy bright young things attracted to the area being really crass about the rest of us and it makes my blood boil. Coming out of the market on Friday I heard some hipsters loudly complain that "Brixton would be really great if the area had less chavvy proles."


I'm not saying that your anger might not be justified.  You could however put down the pitchfork and use all your years of wisdom to educate rather than condemn lest the crass attitudes of *trendy bright young things* and *hipsters* are merely reinforced by your own prejudices and threats.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 10, 2011)

Fuck the trendy young things with a beanpole.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Fuck the trendy young things with a beanpole.


 I was with you until.... never mind.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 10, 2011)

Well I'm old (according to that HDIF piece) and I do feel a bit offended at what I've just read but I do think that the outrage is perhaps getting a little over the top now to be honest.  

I am a little puzzled though Sophie that you live and work in Brixton but the general tone of your writing gives the impression that you don't really like it here very much?!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 10, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Well I'm old (according to that HDIF piece) and I do feel a bit offended at what I've just read but I do think that the outrage is perhaps getting a little over the top now to be honest.
> 
> I am a little puzzled though Sophie that you live and work in Brixton but the general tone of your writing gives the impression that you don't really like it here very much?!


 
Yes, that makes little sense. Altho she wouldn't be the first I've met to say that. They've all been young women too...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Well I'm old (according to that HDIF piece) and I do feel a bit offended at what I've just read but I do think that the outrage is perhaps getting a little over the top now to be honest.
> 
> I am a little puzzled though Sophie that you live and work in Brixton but the general tone of your writing gives the impression that you don't really like it here very much?!


 
Maybe it's because she took so long to come and explain herself?  She obviously knew she'd pissed people off last night as she pulled the articles, so why didn't she come on here last night to defend herself

and Brixton is full of people like that (your last sentence), but they feel the need to belong in a young, trendy community at all costs.  Maybe they think that in time, all the working class will disappear and they'll be able to live a much more comfortable existence without the risk of chavs dirtying their doorsteps/cafes/trendy eateries


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2011)

Unless she crosses my path with a large sign around her neck saying 'I'm journo Sophie Armour' I wouldn't know her from Adam. The internet is public and she's written nasty sneering stuff about Brixtonites. She hasn't said sorry. Not one word in her post could be construed as an apology, or even contrition, it's self-justification.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2011)

I was pretty pissed off last night but when I read her post this morning I went from pretty pissed off to incandescent with fury.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 10, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe it's because she took so long to come and explain herself?  She obviously knew she'd pissed people off last night as she pulled the articles, so why didn't she come on here last night to defend herself


 
Don't know Minnie - ask her!


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> She's a student. By definition she's still learning that profession. And, at 20, she's still learning about life. I'd say this has been a good lesson, but it's surely enough already.


I'd agree with that. She made rather spiteful and dismissive comments, but hopefully she's learnt a little bit more about journalism - and a little bit more about Brixton in the process. 

And who knows - one day she may learn to appreciate the mixed culture that Brixton has to offer and not moan when clubs aren't full of people exactly like her.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Don't know Minnie - ask her!


 
I would if she was here.

Anyway, I've made my distance for the little madam clear enough by now so shall leave her alone, only because she's young though.  I'm pretty confident after all this, she won't turn into another Liz Jones


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 10, 2011)

All this shows the danger of using the internet. 

U might mean one thing and someone takes it in way that u don't mean.

Re reading Sophie's post it can be seen that her reviews can be read in another way. 

The other problem is that most of us don't have access to the mainstream press. 

The "alternative press" like City Limits and others has now gone. 

I wouldn't mind her reviews so much if I knew there was other press where different views could be voiced.  

What is good about this site is that it gives a voice to people who don't have one elsewhere.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2011)

One final thought on the matter and then I'll shut up.

I don't think you should have pulled the articles Sophie (in case you're watching this thread).  Things are written in the papers all the time that people don't like, but they can't pull the stories.  Once they're out there, they're out there.

Furthermore, by pulling them, people aren't able to re-read them and interpret them as you intended the articles to be read/interpreted.  Does that make sense?  Sorry, my English isn't as good as others on here.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 10, 2011)

it's her work, she hasn't sold it to anyone and so retains the right to pull it. In light of how many people got the hump about it, I don't think there is much point leaving it up or attempting to defend it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> it's her work, she hasn't sold it to anyone and so retains the right to pull it. In light of how many people got the hump about it, I don't think there is much point leaving it up or attempting to defend it.


 
but maybe people can re-read it from her point of view?

Anyway, I give up.  I'm off to paint a fence


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 10, 2011)

One thing you have to really understand if you're gonna make it as a journalist is that once you publish then you have to stick by what you've written. Ensure you believe in what you say enough to take the stick for it should that stick be wielded against you.

Removing the posts because they were 'misunderstood' and therefore garnered negative attention undermines you, you're writing and your belief in you're own voice.

If the misunderstanding was part of poor writing then the articles will just be another part of your learning and should help you get better at it.

We all say and do stupid things. You can't take them back.

I think you should re-post the articles.....live with the flak and get on with writing the next one. People won't always agree with you and some of them might even hate you for your words and opinions.

If you wanna be a journalist, you'll need a thicker skin than you're demonstrating in this situation.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 10, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm so glad her picture's still on Facebook.  Shall be keeping an eye out for her on the Hill now
> 
> I reckon she'll be like that Liz Jones in The Daily Mail when she gets older


 
That's a bit harsh, Minnie. I wouldn't wish Jonesitis on anyone. That's like saying "hope you get cancer"!!


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 10, 2011)

This reminds me of a sci fi book I read:

http://www.orionbooks.co.uk/books/the-quiet-war-paperback2

The Quiet War and its sequel The Gardens of the Sun.

The Anarchistic outposts are run like Athenian states with direct democracy. They also embrace total free information.There whole lives are on air and internet at all times. Its like an extension of the internet to all life. People accept that all info and there life is out there.

With increasing use of FB , blogs , twitter , posting boards peoples lives and views are seen by more people than ever. Its yet to be seen how far this will go and how to deal with it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 10, 2011)

editor said:


> Anyone ever thought that Hootenanny "oozes haunted country house"?
> 
> Sophie does.


 
The only thing that place has ever oozed is the piss of it's customers, both in this and previous incarnations.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> That's a bit harsh, Minnie. I wouldn't wish Jonesitis on anyone. That's like saying "hope you get cancer"!!


 
Exactly, and this will be a lesson to her to take preventative measures to minimise the risk of getting Jonesitis


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 10, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and ageist, implying that anyone over 32 is old (as in the HDIF review).  She obviously doesn't realise you're in your 80s


 
 

Or that you're twice Sophie's age!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> Or that you're twice Sophie's age!


 
+5  

*leaves thread*


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 10, 2011)

This is the funniest thread I read for a while.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 10, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> I'm not defending Sophie.  I'm appalled by some of the behaviour on this thread though.
> 
> Do you think the lesson should include threats of real-life public verbal humiliation?


 
As human animals we generally tend to learn best by direct experience, so...


----------



## lighterthief (Jul 10, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I was pretty pissed off last night but when I read her post this morning I went from pretty pissed off to incandescent with fury.


Come off it, far worse gets posted on these forums!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 10, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe it's because she took so long to come and explain herself?  She obviously knew she'd pissed people off last night as she pulled the articles, so why didn't she come on here last night to defend herself
> 
> and Brixton is full of people like that (your last sentence), but they feel the need to belong in a young, trendy community at all costs.  Maybe they think that in time, all the working class will disappear and they'll be able to live a much more comfortable existence without the risk of chavs dirtying their doorsteps/cafes/trendy eateries


 
Of course, the desire to live in such a community sows the seeds of the death of that community as a viable entity. Remove the "lower orders" and older folk that comprise much of the varied class composition and ethnic mix inherent to a community like Brixton, and you remove everything that makes it different, turning it from a community to an enclave of Hoxton, just like Battersea became an enclave of Chelsea 30 years ago, slowly colonising the rest of SW11 with what is effectively a mono-culture.

Fuck 'em, and the fixies they rode in on.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 10, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> +5
> 
> *leaves thread*


 
You're still a bit younger than me, Minnie!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2011)

This is about on my doorstep, lighterthief. I'm fierce when me & mine get slagged off.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 10, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well for all those defending her, I think this is a lesson to her that she needs to think a bit more before she writes as her tone reminded me of Liz Jones and we don't want another one of her


 
Indeed. A journalist should not really have to write a separate article after their article to explain what they meant in their article. 
Yeah shes only 20 or something but hasn't she done a degree in Journalism? Three years of doing nothing but study journalism? 

Anyway, whist I did not like the tone of the writing it's all just some words on the internet and I don't think she deserves to be pealed and rolled in salt on sight just yet.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 10, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> I am a little puzzled though Sophie that you live and work in Brixton but the general tone of your writing gives the impression that you don't really like it here very much?!


 
This. Thinking about it I can't think of many places better than Brixton for an aspiring young writer to live, there's certainly a lot of stories waiting to be told. It's a shame she seems to miss all that and just writes trite reviews of the local bars.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 10, 2011)

Ace thread


----------



## spring-peeper (Jul 10, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I was offended and I read the blog posts in their entirety before she deleted them, so not out of context. My lodger was offended by them too and he's so mild-mannered and laid-back he makes me look like Ghengis Khan.





On this thread, you seem like Ghengis Khan.  No offense, but WOW!!!  You make my pride in Canada look minute wrt to your pride in Brixton.


----------



## Voley (Jul 10, 2011)

spring-peeper said:


> You make my pride in Canada look minute wrt to your pride in Brixton.



She really doesn't.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jul 10, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> The only thing that place has ever oozed is the piss of it's customers, both in this and previous incarnations.


 
Hence the aristocratic country house smell of tweed.


----------



## spring-peeper (Jul 10, 2011)

NVP said:


> She really doesn't.



I really would not that woman as my enemy.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jul 10, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Oh brilliant. I'm 33 this week.


 
Be warned. They'll tell you it's all downhill after you are 35.

They are lying. It's all uphill, and it gets steeper every bloody year.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2011)

spring-peeper said:


> I really would not that woman as my enemy.



I'm a pussycat really. My worst is words, not deeds.


----------



## spring-peeper (Jul 10, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I'm a pussycat really. My worst is words, not deeds.



I know, I've been here a while.  

The one thing I've noticed from reading about Brixton is the sense of community and of pride.  Not everywhere can claim that, and it's heart-warming to see.

A young journalist writes something disrespectful, for lack of a better word, and the community stands up in defense...with you (and Editor) leading the charge!!!  It's nice to see. 

Equally nice to see was that the article was taken down and the journalist actually came on and posted.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2011)

She still never actually said "Sorry"


----------



## oryx (Jul 10, 2011)

While I have to give Sophie Armour some credit for coming on here and defending/explaining herself, it's not just people in Brixton she's sneering at in referring to 'people poor enough to think Iceland is fantastic'. It's people in general who are not rich.

There is a horrible, despicable tendency in the upper-middle class/public school*/nepotism-dominated media to demonise council tenants and less well-off people in general, as if they were one seething homogenous mass of unimportant humanity. The more often and more strongly this is challenged, the better.

*in case anyone is thinking of pointing out that the journo went to a comp - that's not my point.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm still wondering whether her "I live on a council estate" means she's in a sub-let which would really re-kindle my ire as it would mean she's preventing the homeless from being housed.


----------



## lighterthief (Jul 10, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I'm still wondering whether her "I live on a council estate" means she's in a sub-let which would really re-kindle my ire as it would mean she's preventing the homeless from being housed.


If it does why not direct your ire at the *landlord* then, rather than the tenant?


----------



## leanderman (Jul 10, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I'm still wondering whether her "I live on a council estate" means she's in a sub-let which would really re-kindle my ire as it would mean she's preventing the homeless from being housed.


 
More important, how much does Sophie pay her cleaner?


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 10, 2011)

I read two of the pieces and did'nt find them jaw droppingly offensive or seemingly attacking the poor or people who drink in the Albert at all...


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 10, 2011)

Well I missed all this and haven't read it all yet but well done for coming on and commenting, Sophie Armour.  Stick around.  We could do with some younger people and there are things to learn from people on this forum.  We do nice as well as up in arms too, honest.   Loads of journos read the boards too *waves* 

She's 20 and speaks as a 20 year old. And even Mancunians deserve a second chance.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 10, 2011)

Mental thread, some of the reactions on here are completely ott.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 10, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Missed your post until it was quoted. What News International did was criminal and craven, but that doesn't mean I can't get angry about stuff on my doorstep too. Recently I've noticed a lot of trendy bright young things attracted to the area being really crass about the rest of us and it makes my blood boil. Coming out of the market on Friday I heard some hipsters loudly complain that "Brixton would be really great if the area had less chavvy proles."



To which I'm sure you swiftly retorted: "_fewer_ chavvy proles!"


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 10, 2011)

isvicthere? said:


> To which I'm sure you swiftly retorted: "_fewer_ chavvy proles!"


 
not necessarily. Perhaps the speaker liked the number of proles, but wished them to be less chavvy in their manner.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 10, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> not necessarily. Perhaps the speaker liked the number of proles, but wished them to be less chavvy in their manner.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 10, 2011)

Incidentally, on her facebook page she lists herself as an _alumna_ of "Stockport School". A quick wikipedia search reveals no such establishment, but does suggest "Stockport _Grammar_ School", an independent school founded in 1487. Not exactly a "bog standard" comp, if it is, indeed, her _alma mater_.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 10, 2011)

Is it the correct Sophie Armour?


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 10, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Is it the correct Sophie Armour?



Can't be 100% sure, but she does list her journalism studies and job at Brixton Academy.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 10, 2011)

Lets leave it at that, the poor girl is hardly Johann Hari.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 10, 2011)

Belushi said:


> Lets leave it at that, the poor girl is hardly Johann Hari.


 
She's more a Rebekah Brooks.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2011)

isvicthere? said:


> To which I'm sure you swiftly retorted: "_fewer_ chavvy proles!"


They were walking in the other direction and I had heavy shopping and was utterly knackered after work. It's nip and tuck getting there after work before the stalls close. I did seethe all the way home and instead of a cup of tea I had a large vodka and orange juice. Sainsbury's basics on both counts, nothing aspirational.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> She's more a Rebekah Brooks.


Glenda Slag



not referring to morals, just seemed more appropriate. Rebekah Brooks was never a journalist.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 10, 2011)

And she got 10/10 in her GCSEs

God why do people use their real names? It's so easy to google them and find out stuff about them


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jul 10, 2011)

What? That's not how GCSEs are scored, though. She might as well claim to have been awarded a distinction in her driving test.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 10, 2011)

possibly ten taken at c or above award


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 10, 2011)

lighterthief said:


> If it does why not direct your ire at the *landlord* then, rather than the tenant?


 
Because sub-letting often requires a collusive relationship between landlord and tenant.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2011)

spring-peeper said:


> I know, I've been here a while.
> 
> The one thing I've noticed from reading about Brixton is the sense of community and of pride.  Not everywhere can claim that, and it's heart-warming to see.


 
You have to realise though, that little over 10 years ago, people thought Brixton was a shithole and nobody (of that ilk) wanted to live here, and were horrified when you said you lived in Brixton.  These same types of people all now want to live here, so it's a bit annoying when they come out with crap like that.  Did you know that years ago, it was nigh impossible to get a black cab to take you home to Brixton?


----------



## lighterthief (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't think it does, but am happy to be proved wrong.

Edit: to violentpanda


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Did you know that years ago, it was nigh impossible to get a black cab to take you home to Brixton?


I used to say "Small town on the A23"


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> Because sub-letting often requires a collusive relationship between landlord and tenant.


...and if it is a sub-let, Lambeth won't know about it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I used to say "Small town on the A23"


 

I'd say Streatham


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Did you know that years ago, it was nigh impossible to get a black cab to take you home to Brixton?


I can testify to that. As soon as you mentioned the word 'Brixton' they were off. The fuckers.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2011)

editor said:


> I can testify to that. As soon as you mentioned the word 'Brixton' they were off. The fuckers.



The only ones that would normally come were old guys who'd lived through the war and wasn't scared of Brixton


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 10, 2011)

Belushi said:


> This. Thinking about it I can't think of many places better than Brixton for an aspiring young writer to live, there's certainly a lot of stories waiting to be told. It's a shame she seems to miss all that and just writes trite reviews of the local bars.



This is good point Belushi. 

Part of the reason for this is that the mainstream press don't want the stories. I had a journo friend who , some time ago, suggested to her paper that she write about Brixton. They told her that they didn't want anything that might upset the advertisers. 

This is a form of indirect censorship. Sophies taken down her review know but I suggest her style of writing is influenced by what the mainstream press want.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 10, 2011)

The tone of this thread has turned pretty nasty and stalkerish.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 10, 2011)

Gramsci said:


> This is a form of indirect censorship. Sophies taken down her review know but I suggest her style of writing is influenced by what the mainstream press want.


 
Or perhaps by her own perspective/values etc...Which are of course easy to disagree with, but they say something about who she is and how she reads the world around her. We may not like that some people still think/feel in these ways but they do, it's the world we live in, unfortunately, still.

I can see why people were annoyed by what she wrote but I don't however think she should have taken the posts down. If they have been misinterpreted, having them up still leaves space for debate about how and why they have upset others...taking them down just pretends that these kind of 'thoughts/feelings' don't exist and therefore can not be misinterpreted. That is very frustrating and gets none of us anywhere. None of us can reason/educate or debate with _pretence_.


There is a threatening tone to this thread however and a little too much personal info about SA too IMO....may not have been the intention but that's the way I see it.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 10, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> The tone of this thread has turned pretty nasty and stalkerish.


 
pretty standard reaction - not saying it's right - but it's at the shallow end of what was done to Max Gogarty, and i didn't see too many people criticising then.


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 10, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> She still never actually said "Sorry"


She doesn't owe you an apology for your perceived slights.  She hasn't threatened you.

You have threatened her and I think you owe the apology.

Deeply disappointed in you as a person and as a moderator tbh.


----------



## lighterthief (Jul 10, 2011)

100% agree miss Minnie, a way ott reaction from many here that is distinctly unpleasant.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 10, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Recently I've noticed a lot of trendy bright young things attracted to the area being really crass about the rest of us and it makes my blood boil. Coming out of the market on Friday I heard some hipsters loudly complain that "Brixton would be really great if the area had less chavvy proles."



This is a point taken up by Owen Jones in his recently published book "The Demonisation of the Working Class".

Its become acceptable to refer to working class people as Chavs. Also to make jokes about the "poor" as Sophie did in relation to those who use Iceland. This is all supposed to be taken in good humour as jokes about Race used to be.

See his blog:

http://owenjones.org/2011/07/08/chavs-and-the-working-class/#more-1279


    For the first time, I saw the “working class” tag used as a slur, equated with other class-based insults such as “chav”. I asked focus group members to make collages using newspaper and magazine clippings to show what the working class was. Many chose deeply unattractive images: flashy excess, cosmetic surgery gone wrong, tacky designer clothes, booze, drugs and overeating. By contrast, being middle class is about being, well, a bit classy.

The ‘working-class’ label was no longer something people felt that they could be proud of. Far from it: it had become effectively synonymous with ‘chav’. For that reason, many who most of us would describe as clearly working-class rejected the label because they felt it was a pejorative. The demonisation of working-class identity has had an impact on the attitudes of both and working-class and middle-class people. With a political consensus that we should aspire to become middle-class, and with few positive representations of working-class people, this is as unsurprising and it is depressing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2011)

FFS:  None of these "threats" were real or supposed to be taken seriously 

As for the personal information, you's old enough to know better about what personal information she puts up about herself or are you saying she's still too young to know that various people have screwed up big time by doing such?  There's enough stories in the paper about it


----------



## leanderman (Jul 10, 2011)

isvicthere? said:


> Incidentally, on her facebook page she lists herself as an _alumna_ of "Stockport School". A quick wikipedia search reveals no such establishment, but does suggest "Stockport _Grammar_ School", an independent school founded in 1487. Not exactly a "bog standard" comp, if it is, indeed, her _alma mater_.


 
There is a Stockport School, which seems to be a regular comp.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 10, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> The tone of this thread has turned pretty nasty and stalkerish.


 
I put her name into the facebook search engine. Does that make me a stalker? Don't think so. 

If you blog under your real name, expect people to take exception to it and want to find out if you are who you claim you are. <shrug>


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 10, 2011)

> The tone of this thread has turned pretty nasty and stalkerish.



It is really pathetic! And reflects badly on U75. 



> If they have been misinterpreted, having them up still leaves space for debate about how and why they have upset others...



Space for debate! With a bunch of hysterics?


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 10, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> FFS:  None of these "threats" were real or supposed to be taken seriously


Where does Mrs M say that her threat was not to be taken seriously? 

Think about it.  Sophie's picture is easily obtainable.  She has registered here and her email address and IP number are available to the moderators.  One moderator says that if she ever sees Sophie in Brixton she will publicly humiliate her.  If I were Sophie and did not know Mrs Magpie I would be scared.

Besides which IMO it simply isn't on for moderators here to be using threats, even in a jokey manner.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 10, 2011)

Aquamarine said:


> Space for debate! With a bunch of hysterics?



I don't think folk have been hysterical, pissed off/offended by some of SA's blog posts, yes.. My point was that I prefer contraversial stuff to stay put...when it's taken down, there is no space for debate or response.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 10, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I'm a pussycat really. My worst is words, not deeds.


 
This is accurate of the Mrs Magpie I know. She has helped a lot of people over time. 

Its not often she gets this angry.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 10, 2011)

> One moderator says that if she ever sees Sophie in Brixton she will publicly humiliate her. If I were Sophie and did not know Mrs Magpie I would be scared.
> 
> Besides which IMO it simply isn't on for moderators here to be using threats, even in a jokey manner.



Was it a jokey manner? I think Mrs Magpie needs to sort out a few issues.


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 10, 2011)

Aquamarine said:


> Was it a jokey manner? I think Mrs Magpie needs to sort out a few issues.


No it wasn't in a jokey manner in this instance.


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 10, 2011)

Gramsci said:


> This is accurate of the Mrs Magpie I know. She has helped a lot of people over time.
> 
> Its not often she gets this angry.


I'm very angry too.  I've never seen a moderator over-step the mark so badly and I don't think I want to be part of a forum where it is excused.

Sweet old pussycat grannies get away with a lot tbh.  I don't buy it.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't want her to apologise to me, I wanted her to say sorry about her sneering attitude to the poor and sorry for what she had thoughtlessly written before she deleted it. She's clearly using Brixton as being somewhere cool to live and play for her cool blog and furthering her cool career. Which isn't cool at all. She didn't come on here to do anything other than say she counted herself as poor and basically wriggling and self-justification. Saying I'd have a right verbal go isn't a threat. A threat is (and I'm thinking of a specific example of someone who's posted here for ages) is saying they know where someone works and will come in with a baseball bat. That's a threat and just one example of that poster's posturing. 

I love Brixton passionately and I'm totally fed up of people who run it and it's residents down while using it to further their image and career. Also when I was asked to be a mod I said no initially because I'd have to self-censor and I was specifically told no, don't change anything about the way you post, so I haven't. Right now the market and a lot of places that make it a great place to be are dying on their feet because people who see it purely as a night-time pleasure ground want it to fit their idea of what's good and sod the rest of us. She's made me bloody furious and I'm not apologising for that.


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 10, 2011)

Apologise for your threat to her at least.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Unless she crosses my path with a large sign around her neck saying 'I'm journo Sophie Armour' I wouldn't know her from Adam. The internet is public and she's written nasty sneering stuff about Brixtonites. She hasn't said sorry. Not one word in her post could be construed as an apology, or even contrition, it's self-justification.


Maybe you missed this


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 10, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Maybe you missed this


No, I didn't.  Maybe you missed what I said about your privileges as a moderator, with access to her email address and IP.  Not to mention how easy it is to identify her via Google in less than a minute.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 10, 2011)

> I wanted her to say sorry about her sneering attitude to the poor and sorry for what she had thoughtlessly written before she deleted it. She's clearly using Brixton as being somewhere cool to live and play for her cool blog and furthering her cool career. Which isn't cool at all. She didn't come on here to do anything other than say she counted herself as poor and basically wriggling and self-justification.



I for one don't think she has anything to apologise for. I did'nt  find her attitude sneering towards the poor. And what do you know about her attitude towards Brixton and her career?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 10, 2011)

FWIW I do think I understand you Mrs M. I live in Hackney...this side of the river we have similar 'shit'  (usually class or race related) being written by the in-coming trendy crew....I read and hear stuff all the time that gets my back up. I have personal experiences too, example: walking along the canal towards home, tipsy,  a little ahead of my friends, seeing a group of blokes on the bridge ahead thought...no way back, it's okay I hope...approached them, about to walk past, watching out of the side of my eye...one turns...'you gonna stab us now then? I stopped dead in my tracks...he was drunk-ish...but WTF? I was really hurt/offended...there was me feeling vulnerable and all.... I told him to keep reading the daily mail and welcome to Hackney. Shock turned to rage later that night and kept me awake, fuck that shit.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 10, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I'm a pussycat really.



So you often remind us.



> My worst is words, not deeds.



So was the blogger's. Everything else you have intimated about them is conjecture.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2011)

@ miss minnie 
Eh? I haven't done that and wouldn't do that. I'm not as computer savvy as you. I only go onto the admin board to ban spammers and the like and I find that hard enough technically speaking, never mind how hard that is because, as I've said before, it's not exactly VIP friendly. I can barely see beyond my nose as many can testify. She'd have to be less than two feet away from me to recognise her, and I have no idea what she looks like, as I've said before.  I haven't looked at her twitter account, I don't even have a mobile, I haven't looked for her on facebook, I just looked at her blog posts before she deleted the bits that showed her up.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2011)

Aquamarine said:


> I for one don't think she has anything to apologise for. I did'nt  find her attitude sneering towards the poor. And what do you know about her attitude towards Brixton and her career?


Her blog, especially the bits she deleted


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 10, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> @ miss minnie
> Eh? I haven't done that and wouldn't do that. I'm not as computer savvy as you. I only go onto the admin board to ban spammers and the like and I find that hard enough technically speaking, never mind how hard that is because, as I've said before, it's not exactly VIP friendly. I can barely see beyond my nose as many can testify. She'd have to be less than two feet away from me to recognise her, and I have no idea what she looks like, as I've said before.  I haven't looked at her twitter account, I don't even have a mobile, I haven't looked for her on facebook, I just looked at her blog posts before she deleted the bits that showed her up.


Stop wriggling.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 10, 2011)

> Her blog, especially the bits she deleted



Her blog did'nt sneer at the poor. It is in your head!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 10, 2011)

Aquamarine said:


> Her blog did'nt sneer at the poor.* It is in your head!*


 
Erm, maybe not. SA says so now but....what she wrote could easily be interpreted/meant exactly that.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 10, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I love Brixton passionately and I'm totally fed up of people who run it and it's residents down while using it to further their image and career.



That seems a little unlikely to me.

And, anyway, I respect people who move to Brixton, because they have ignored the still widely-held prejudices against the place.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2011)

Aquamarine said:


> Her blog did'nt sneer at the poor. It is in your head!


Parts of it really did come over rather sneery, you know. 

Whether that was down to intent or her inability to articulate her opinions in an unambiguous manner is open to some debate.

I think she was foolish to take down her words, but I guess she'll file it under "live and learn."


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 10, 2011)

editor said:


> Whether that was down to intent or her inability to articulate her opinions in an unambiguous manner is *open to debate*.



Yep,  and through that kind of debate things can be learned about the power of language and the importance of qualifying a point adequately, which has nothing to do with being PC or censorship.


----------



## co-op (Jul 10, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> I'm very angry too.  I've never seen a moderator over-step the mark so badly and I don't think I want to be part of a forum where it is excused.
> 
> .



Oh do shut up. If you are so offended leave the forum. Honestly I haven't read such high-horse guff for ages. Who are you to issue demands for apologies? You're a typical bulletin board hysteric yourself, I remember you throwing a little fit because you thought I'd misquoted _one word_ in a post of yours. 


Young Sophie is an arrogant young snob and she'll doubtless have worse things said about her in her time. Mrs Magpie is a diamond.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 10, 2011)

Aquamarine said:


> Her blog did'nt sneer at the poor. It is in your head!


 
Yes it fucking did. Whether or not she meant to. Audience reception is not for the author to authorise, nor anyone else. I read her blog and found both the RIS and Albert reviews to be exactly what Mrs M and others say - sneering, belittling and seemingly designed to elevate the author over the great unwashed masses of Brixton. And her one appearance on this thread did nothing to change my impression of her authorial intent.


----------



## co-op (Jul 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Yes it fucking did.



Of course it did. I personally don't care if people like her don't like places like Brixton, that's part of what's nice about the neighbourhood - very low wanker count.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 10, 2011)

co-op said:


> Oh do shut up. If you are so offended leave the forum. Honestly I haven't read such high-horse guff for ages. Who are you to issue demands for apologies? You're a typical bulletin board hysteric yourself, I remember you throwing a little fit because you thought I'd misquoted _one word_ in a post of yours.
> 
> 
> Young Sophie is an arrogant young snob and she'll doubtless have worse things said about her in her time. Mrs Magpie is a diamond.


 
You're a real charmer eh ?

Mrs M was the one acting hysterically, going on about dishing out severe tongue lashings in the street, insinuating that the girl is illegally renting her flat etc.

And then wants an apology too after the girl has removed the offending articles and explained what her comments actually meant.

It stinks.


----------



## co-op (Jul 10, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> You're a real charmer eh ?.



Do me best.



Fair does for sticking up for your chum but you're both talking bollocks. especially when you are such a touchy pair of old queens when you think a tiny misinterpretation has been made of _your_ precious words.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 10, 2011)

Thread....runway....takeoffffffffffffffffffff!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 10, 2011)

TBH the character assassination of Ms A is a bit crap. Attack the text, not the author. I just wish she'd bother to try and engage with the criticisms made of her POV and the way in which she's tried to get it across, instead of posting that we all misunderstood and could we please get off her back as she's as prole and chavvy as the rest of us.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 10, 2011)

co-op said:


> Do me best.
> 
> 
> 
> Fair does for sticking up for your chum but you're both talking bollocks. especially when you are such a touchy pair of old queens when you think a tiny misinterpretation has been made of _your_ precious words.


 
Chum ? My words ?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> TBH the character assassination of Ms A is a bit crap. Attack the text, not the author. I just wish she'd bother to try and engage with the criticisms made of her POV and the way in which she's tried to get it across, instead of posting that we all misunderstood and could we please get off her back as she's as prole and chavvy as the rest of us.


 
Given my example of personal experience above...'Don't move into an area and then objectify the people around you like you are in a position of authority/without empathy or understanding/ not think enough about how you describe and characterise them and think that makes you a cool, trendy, intelligent, homouros person.'


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 10, 2011)

Typical working class squabble.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 10, 2011)

We've all had a drink


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2011)

I hope Sophie sticks about and engages with the community here.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 10, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> We've all had a drink


----------



## TruXta (Jul 10, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> Given my example of personal experience above...'Don't move into an area and then objectify the people around you like you are in a position of authority/without empathy or understanding/ not think enough about how you describe and characterise them and think that makes you a cool, trendy, intelligent person.'


 
Sure, but if she wants to be a writer she needs a POV, a voice, even a smidgen of authority . She chose a POV wherein she's trading on crap cliches about Brixton, poor Brixtonians and their poor tastes. Criticise that, no need to call her a cunt in the process. She's young and needs to learn a bit of humility. Like we all did at that age.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2011)

leanderman said:


> That seems a little unlikely to me.
> 
> And, anyway, I respect people who move to Brixton, because they have ignored the still widely-held prejudices against the place.



That's more to do with the fact that there's not been a riot for ages I reckon, nothing to do with wanting to move to a multi-cultural, working class area, more to do with property prices at the time (ie. low, when nobody wanted to move here).  Then you get a journo/media type that bigs it up, and suddenly the area's flooded with them.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 10, 2011)

editor said:


> I hope Sophie sticks about and engages with the community here.


 
As do I. You'd have to have Mrs M and her on mutual forced ignore for a while, maybe.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 10, 2011)

leanderman said:


> And, anyway, I respect people who move to Brixton, because *they have ignored the still widely-held prejudices against the place.*


 
Clearly not given the things they post on the internet.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 10, 2011)

editor said:


> I hope Sophie sticks about and engages with the community here.


 
I don't see why on earth she'd want to after the reception from some on here.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> As do I. You'd have to have Mrs M and her on mututal forced ignore for a while, maybe.


 
Calm down dear!  Seriously don't strong it. What has been posted on this thread is small fry, no need to over dramatise.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 10, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> Calm down dear!  Seriously don't strong it. What has been posted on this thread is small fry, no need to over dramatise.


 
Jesus, everyone's joke-o-meter is broken tonight, innit. You calm down.. you calm down, Ruti.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Jesus, everyone's joke-o-meter is broken tonight, innit. You calm down.. you calm down, Ruti.


 
I am...breathing in and out, deeply ...had to check though...one never knows!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2011)

editor said:


> I hope Sophie sticks about and engages with the community here.


 
That would be good.  Maybe she could write some useful articles on more important matters like the loss of the old school boozers or the conversion of old school boozers into trendy bars for the young middle classes, not just in Brixton, but elsewhere.  Maybe if she drank occasionally in these pubs and talked to a couple of octagenarians, she'd pick up some great stories she could write about


----------



## co-op (Jul 10, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> I don't see why on earth she'd want to after the reception from some on here.



Yeah, maybe she'll find somewhere really cool where everyone will fawn on her words. 

In an *gasp* 

EVENING STANDARD BLOG 

*swoons at her coolness* 

The Standard is so crap they have to give it away now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> We've all had a drink


 
I'm stone cold sober


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> As do I. You'd have to have Mrs M and her on mutual forced ignore for a while, maybe.


 

They're both adults.  I'm sure they could kiss and make up... in The Albert


----------



## TruXta (Jul 10, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That would be good.  Maybe she could write some useful articles on more important matters like the loss of the old school boozers or the conversion of old school boozers into trendy bars for the young middle classes, not just in Brixton, but elsewhere.  Maybe if she drank occasionally in these pubs and talked to a couple of octagenarians, she'd pick up some great stories she could write about


 
I could think of more worthy topics, but since she's already started writing about pubs..


----------



## TruXta (Jul 10, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They're both adults.  I'm sure they could kiss and make up... in The Albert


 
Keep your transgenerational lesbo fantasies to yourself, minx.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 10, 2011)

Come to an offline sophie!   I'll muzzle MrsM and drop a valium in her dinner.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> I don't see why on earth she'd want to after the reception from some on here.


 

Because she'd be engaging with a mix of people, not just sophisticated, middle class people who have all been to college/university


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Keep your transgenerational lesbo fantasies to yourself, minx.


 
Sorry Sophie and Mrs M


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2011)

Tap her phone, only way to be sure


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I could think of more worthy topics, but since she's already started writing about pubs..


 
Well exactly, most of her writing seems to be about pubs/clubs/gigs


----------



## TruXta (Jul 10, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Come to an offline sophie!   I'll muzzle MrsM and drop a valium in her dinner.


 
You're a wrongun! Just as well my resignation is in the mail.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 10, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well exactly, most of her writing seems to be about pubs/clubs/gigs


 Which is the rub really....writing about pubs/clubs/gigs but slipping in a few dodgey class comments, unexplained becasue class isn't your focus at all is where this has gone wrong maybe?

/generous


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 10, 2011)

Aquamarine said:


> Her blog did'nt sneer at the poor. It is in your head!


 
I read it before it was taken down.

There was a comment that roughly said something like "People so poor they think Iceland is great" Sounds sneering to me.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 10, 2011)

editor said:


> I hope Sophie sticks about and engages with the community here.


 


RaverDrew said:


> I don't see why on earth she'd want to after the reception from some on here.


 
Blogger gets a public slating, comes on voluntarily to say that upon re-reading her own work she can understand why people were offended by it, agrees it was her error, explains what she actually meant and  (rightly or wrongly) deletes the work so as to avoid further offence. And then the website moderator starts throwing about suggestions that she's making poor people homeless, people start searching her personal background as evidence that she's a wrong'un, yadda yadda. All in the name of 'loving Brixton'.

Yeah, it would be nice if she'd stay but she probably has better things to do than put up with that level of intolerance.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> I don't see why on earth she'd want to after the reception from some on here.


She wrote opinionated articles that begged a reaction, and that's what she got. Grist to the mill for an aspiring journo, I would have thought.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 10, 2011)

Gramsci said:


> I read it before it was taken down.
> 
> There was a comment that roughly said something like "People so poor they think Iceland is great" Sounds sneering to me.


 But could equally be an observation.....some people in this city and elsewhere are really that poor mate.....fucking sucks but it is true.

/devils advocate.


It boils down to trust IMO....posters here seem not to trust SA enough for her to make such labelling, stark, objectifying  observations without wanting to know her background, context etc...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2011)

Gramsci said:


> I read it before it was taken down.
> 
> There was a comment that roughly said something like "People so poor they think Iceland is great" Sounds sneering to me.


 
ah, but she explained she loves Iceland.  Her mum shops there


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 10, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm stone cold sober


 
We've all had a drink except minnie who hasn't had a drink


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2011)

Gramsci said:


> I read it before it was taken down.
> 
> There was a comment that roughly said something like "People so poor they think Iceland is great" Sounds sneering to me.


 
and this one



> The Canterbury Arms, behind the police station in Brixton, is rather different. We pay £6 to get into the back room of an old man’s pub. The walls are yellowish, half the lights are on, and there are rainbow-coloured ‘DISCO FEVER’ posters on the walls. The place has the vibe of a village hall, and brings back bad memories of those eighteenth birthday parties that are unexpectedly attended by the host’s entire family. It’s almost strange there isn’t an Iceland finger food buffet.



Why an Iceland finger food buffet?


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 10, 2011)

I thought that was some weird Nordic sex party thing. Don't tell me you didn't as well, Minnie


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 10, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why an Iceland finger food buffet?




Cheap, crap, poor, not much effort or money gone in to it/not what she wants?...sounds sneering to me...


ETA: don't ramps with iceland' spicy tempura prawns...seriously.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 10, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I thought that was some weird Nordic sex party thing. Don't tell me you didn't as well, Minnie


 
That's not supposed to be public knowledge. Our agents will contact you shortly, please stand by.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Keep your transgenerational lesbo fantasies to yourself, minx.


 
This made me laugh


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> Cheap, crap, poor, not much effort or money gone in to it/not what she wants?...sounds sneering to me...
> 
> 
> ETA: don't ramps with iceland' spicy tempura prawns...seriously.


 
Yes, I know that.  That question was directed at those that think she's not sneering


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 10, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I thought that was some weird Nordic sex party thing. Don't tell me you didn't as well, Minnie


 
It's just a crabstick up the arse.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 10, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> It's just a crabstick up the arse.


 
You were duped, comrade.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> It's just a crabstick up the arse.


 
i think in london_calling's case we can make it the full crab up the jaxi.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 10, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, I know that.  That question was directed at those that think she's not sneering


 
Honestly? I realise now I am mixing _minnies_   I have never mixed Minnies before.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I thought that was some weird Nordic sex party thing. Don't tell me you didn't as well, Minnie


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why an Iceland finger food buffet?


They're just about the cheapest buffet food you can buy (e.g. 45 cocktail sausages for a quid). 

Their BBQ stuff is even cheaper, with a mere fiver buying you a cheap meat-tastic haul in the shape of the 50 piece BBQ Family Feast Pack comprising of 16 pork sausages, 12 Mexican chicken wings, 12 hickory mini ribs and 10 corn cobs.

I buy quite a lot of stuff from Iceland.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2011)

I want to know if Sophie likes cupcakes and you lot have scared her off


----------



## TruXta (Jul 10, 2011)

editor said:


> They're just about the cheapest buffet food you can buy (e.g. 45 cocktail sausages for a quid).
> 
> Their BBQ stuff is even cheaper with a mere fiver buying you a cheap meat-tastic haul in the shape of the 50 piece BBQ Family Feast Pack comprising of 16 pork sausages, 12 Mexican chicken wings, 12 hickory mini ribs and 10 corn cobs.


 
Errrr... I thought yous a veggie? Any secrets you care to divulge, Ed?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 10, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> But could equally be an observation.....some people in this city and elsewhere are really that poor mate.....fucking sucks but it is true.
> 
> /devils advocate.
> 
> ...


 
Well I read blog before she came on this thread. I use Iceland a lot. I didn't like the comment. It implied that people who used Iceland don't know any better. The reason people use Iceland is because u get some bargains there not because they think its great. I'm sure if the people who use Iceland had the money they would be across the road in M&S. I would.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> Honestly? I realise now I am mixing _minnies_   I have never mixed Minnies before.


 
Happens a lot.  I feel sorry for Miss Minnie.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2011)

editor said:


> They're just about the cheapest buffet food you can buy (e.g. 45 cocktail sausages for a quid).
> 
> Their BBQ stuff is even cheaper, with a mere fiver buying you a cheap meat-tastic haul in the shape of the 50 piece BBQ Family Feast Pack comprising of 16 pork sausages, 12 Mexican chicken wings, 12 hickory mini ribs and 10 corn cobs.
> 
> I buy quite a lot of stuff from Iceland.


i thought you were vegetarian


----------



## TruXta (Jul 10, 2011)

Gramsci said:


> Well I read blog before she came on this thread. I use Iceland a lot. I didn't like the comment. It implied that people who used Iceland don't know any better. The reason people use Iceland is because u get some bargains there not because they think its great. I'm sure if the people who use Iceland had the money they would be across the road in M&S. I would.


 
Tescos, surely? That M&S shop sucks IMO. Only topped by the delirious crapitude of the Sainsbury's opposite. I'd rather get jumbo deals at Iceland then.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2011)

editor said:


> They're just about the cheapest buffet food you can buy (e.g. 45 cocktail sausages for a quid).
> 
> Their BBQ stuff is even cheaper, with a mere fiver buying you a cheap meat-tastic haul in the shape of the 50 piece BBQ Family Feast Pack comprising of 16 pork sausages, 12 Mexican chicken wings, 12 hickory mini ribs and 10 corn cobs.
> 
> I buy quite a lot of stuff from Iceland.



Yes I know!  I explained a couple of posts ago that the question was directed at people who thought she wasn't sneering.  Should have been clearer.  Sorry


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i thought you were vegetarian


I don't eat their meat, but you can't go wrong with their big jars o'pickled beetroot, tins of fruit and crumpets etc.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 10, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I thought that was some weird Nordic sex party thing. Don't tell me you didn't as well, Minnie


 
This really is a top thread.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 10, 2011)

editor said:


> I don't eat their meat, but you can't go wrong with their big jars o'pickled beetroot, tins of fruit and crumpets etc.


 
The Lidl on Acre Lane is ace for the same reason. I always get my tinned goods and householdy stuff in there.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> The Lidl on Acre Lane is ace for the same reason. I always get my tinned goods and householdy stuff in there.


Now Lidl's cereal crunch/muesli selection can't be beat!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 10, 2011)

Gramsci said:


> Well I read blog before she came on this thread. I use Iceland a lot. I didn't like the comment. It implied that people who used Iceland don't know any better. The reason people use Iceland is because u get some bargains there not because they think its great. I'm sure if the people who use Iceland had the money they would be across the road in M&S. I would.


 


editor said:


> I don't eat their meat, but you can't go wrong with their big jars o'pickled beetroot, tins of fruit and crumpets etc.



Which is where SA's _tiny_ bit of SA's learning may start IMO....I frequently buy SOME things from Iceland, other things I buy from Lidl, other things from the market and I go to other supermarkets/shops for guess what? Other things! I am far from rich...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2011)

Lidl are great for canned and dry goods I find.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> The Lidl on Acre Lane is ace for the same reason. I always get my tinned goods and householdy stuff in there.


 


editor said:


> Now Lidl's cereal crunch/muesli selection can't be beat!


 
Exactafuckingmente....


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Tescos, surely? That M&S shop sucks IMO. Only topped by the delirious crapitude of the Sainsbury's opposite. I'd rather get jumbo deals at Iceland then.


 
Nice and pricey is M&S. Some of there stuff is definitely overpriced. I also use it sometimes.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 10, 2011)

I use M&S loads.  I sneer at Sainsbury, tbh.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I use M&S loads.


Posho.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 10, 2011)

Gramsci said:


> Nice and pricey is M&S. Some of there stuff is definitely overpriced. I also use it sometimes.


 
Only been in once or twice for underwear; once, I think, for food. Won't be hurrying back for groceries.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 10, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I use M&S loads.


A/S/L?



/dyslexic


----------



## TruXta (Jul 10, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I use M&S loads.  I sneer at Sainsbury, tbh.


 
The one on the hill is slightly better, making it almost but not quite adequate.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 10, 2011)

editor said:


> Posho.



You could shop there if you weren't such a social butterfly. 




TruXta said:


> The one on the hill is slightly better, making it almost but not quite adequate.


 
It's quieter but this has no positive effect on the quality.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 10, 2011)

So, one _moral_ of this story might be..._don't imagine or write about people that shop at Iceland as if they are mind/resource dumbingly POOR, as if you suspect that some people don't have the cash or creativity to shop elsewhere too; attack/write about the issues/context that promotes that..._


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 11, 2011)

Wasn't she only talking about Iceland in the context of the Canterbury?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 11, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> It's quieter but this has no positive effect on the quality.


 
Seems to me the selection is better.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 11, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> So, one _moral_ of this story might be..._don't imagine or write about people that shop at Iceland as if they are mind/resource dumbingly POOR, as if you suspect that some people don't have the cash or creativity to shop elsewhere too; attack/write about the issues/context that promotes that..._


 
Or, join urban, read, talk and maybe bring a more interesting slant to your writing.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Seems to me the selection is better.


 
Not better than M&S.  *sneers*


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Wasn't she only talking about Iceland in the context of the Canterbury?


She mentioned Iceland twice. The first time was FingerBuffetgate  and then there was this gem:



> Surely anything is better than a Waitrose nonsensically opening in an area largely resided in by council tenants and people poor enough to think Iceland is fantastic


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 11, 2011)

Ouch! And I'm not talking about her mangled construction.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 11, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Not better than M&S.  *sneers*


 
Yes, better than that too. You never noticed when I switched labels and pocketed the difference did you?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 11, 2011)

For the record, what is the proportion of council tenants in Brixton?


----------



## Belushi (Jul 11, 2011)

editor said:


> She mentioned Iceland twice. The first time was FingerBuffetgate  and then there was this gem:


 
Okay, can you now retitle the thread Buffetgate?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 11, 2011)

editor said:


> She mentioned Iceland twice. The first time was FingerBuffetgate  and then there was this gem:


 
I especially like the implication that _council tenants_ are different from _people_, both of whom think that iceland is fantastic...and are both something of a curiousity and POOR...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 11, 2011)

Belushi said:


> Okay, can you now retitle the thread Buffetgate?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> For the record, what is the proportion of council tenants in Brixton?


 
110%


----------



## TruXta (Jul 11, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> 110%


 
Doh, I forgot about all the illegal subletting.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 11, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ah, but she explained she loves Iceland.  Her mum shops there


 
Well she did say that. And I believe her.

 In the light of her one and only post I did re read her blog and u could see her review in another light. But thats more due to the fact that she , in effect, put another piece out (her post) explaining how to read her style of writing. 

This is a problem with this kind of writing. It probably works as long as ur au fait with the humourous asides. U are supposed to be knowing enough not take it literally or seriously. 

I can see why she took the blog review down. It would have been more interesting if she had put her post on the blog next to the piece she wrote.

I have put up some posts trying to take the spotlight off her and to the mainstream media that fosters this style of writing . I wouldn't think she is the only one. She has not responded.

Blogs are often only seen by a limited number of people. The power of Search engines means that occasionally someone will come across something they wouldn't normally read.

That also why I posted up earlier about the growing influence of the internet. This thread shows how people have different ideas of web "etiquette".

Also using a real full name on a Blog u use for work (ie its open to all) is not a great idea. First thing i and others did was search for Twitter and FB.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 11, 2011)

lighterthief said:


> I don't think it does, but am happy to be proved wrong.
> 
> Edit: to violentpanda


 
In my own experience, most sub-let places aren't sub-let to dupes who don't realise that the property is owned by the local authority. That being the case, the tenant would then *have* to collude with the "landlord" in participating in what is an illegal act.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 11, 2011)

Why do we think it's sublet by a tenant and not by someone who bought their flat?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 11, 2011)

Aquamarine said:


> Her blog did'nt sneer at the poor. It is in your head!


 
Are you taking the piss? What else does "people poor enough to think Iceland is fantastic" if it's not sneering at the supposedly-crude and easily-satisfied tastes of the poor?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 11, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Why do we think it's sublet by a tenant and not by someone who bought their flat?


 
I'm operating on the principle that most of the flats off Brixton Hill are so hideous, that no fucker would actually buy them.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 11, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'm operating on the principle that most of the flats off Brixton Hill are so hideous, that no fucker would actually buy them.


 
When I was looking to buy years back one of the ones I looked at was in um, endymion house?  Not a good looking block but a fair few changed front doors, indicating they'd been bought.

 So there. 

I'd have bought it too if I could have got a mortgage for it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 11, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> You're a real charmer eh ?
> 
> Mrs M was the one acting hysterically, going on about dishing out severe tongue lashings in the street, insinuating that the girl is illegally renting her flat etc.
> 
> ...


 
Odd how you always do the white knight bit for the "damsels in distress", drew.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 11, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> So, one _moral_ of this story might be..._don't imagine or write about people that shop at Iceland as if they are mind/resource dumbingly POOR, as if you suspect that some people don't have the cash or creativity to shop elsewhere too; attack/write about the issues/context that promotes that..._


 
spot on I hope Sophie sees this. As Belushi said there is plenty going on in Brixton.

Sophie u could read Pilger. Here is Owen Jones using Pilgers term "Unpeople" and relating to how working class are viewed:

The campaigning journalist John Pilger coined a chilling term: "unpeople". It refers to millions of people in poor countries who are marginalised or entirely absent from media coverage. Because these people are a faceless mass, it's easy for western governments to wage war against them. After all, if electorates can't imagine that there are real people suffering the consequences of war, they are less likely to protest.

In modern Britain, the inhabitants of places like Ashington are treated as unpeople. Their very existence is barely acknowledged in the media. It isn't necessarily vindictive: it's partly the legacy of the demise of local newspapers; the result of cuts to national newspapers that have left journalists increasingly chained to their desks.

http://www.xydo.com/toolbar/16895940-unpeople_we_used_to_call_them_working-class_owen_jones


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> The Lidl on Acre Lane is ace for the same reason. I always get my tinned goods and householdy stuff in there.


 

Yuppies have started shopping in Lidl since the recession.  I think it picked up after a couple of papers did supermarket challenges for middle class yummy mummies and they were stunned at the savings.  I've had to do a double-take a few times at the class of customer that's going in there lately


----------



## leanderman (Jul 11, 2011)

editor said:


> ...
> I buy quite a lot of stuff from Iceland.



It's great. Everything seems to be £1. 

Like Poundland, for food.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 11, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I use M&S loads.  I sneer at Sainsbury, tbh.


 
Yeah, but that's because Sainsbury's is totally shite, despite the fact that I often shop there, along with Tesco, M&S, local convenience stores, Lidl etc.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 11, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yuppies have started shopping in Lidl since the recession.  I think it picked up after a couple of papers did supermarket challenges for middle class yummy mummies and they were stunned at the savings.  I've had to do a double-take a few times at the class of customer that's going in there lately


 
You think? I've noticed it's got more popular over the last few years, but the class of customer seems the same to me. Maybe we're going at different times in the day - mine are mostly mid-days on weekends or after 7 on weekdays. I always put the increase in popularity down to a combo of increasing familiarity with the brands as well as the rather successful refurb.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 11, 2011)

I like a little rootle round Lidl once in a while.   

Maybe I'm turning into my parents.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 11, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yuppies have started shopping in Lidl since the recession.  I think it picked up after a couple of papers did supermarket challenges for middle class yummy mummies and they were stunned at the savings.  I've had to do a double-take a few times at the class of customer that's going in there lately



Probably me.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 11, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'm operating on the principle that most of the flats off Brixton Hill are so hideous, that no fucker would actually buy them.


 
They're a great size though and of solid construction (well, some of them are)


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 11, 2011)

Three bedroom maisonette, it was.  I could have kept a live in cleaner in the 3rd bedroom.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You think? I've noticed it's got more popular over the last few years, but the class of customer seems the same to me. Maybe we're going at different times in the day - mine are mostly mid-days on weekends or after 7 on weekdays. I always put the increase in popularity down to a combo of increasing familiarity with the brands as well as the rather successful refurb.


 

I saw a woman in the Streatham one the other week who looked like she should have a chauffeur sitting outside and would expect a doorman to greet her.  Another one I saw looked like she should be living in Dulwich and shopping in Waitrose and actually looked embarrassed to be in there


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 11, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I like a little rootle round Lidl once in a while.
> 
> Maybe I'm turning into my parents.


 
I've been into Lidl about 4 times in the last couple of weeks buying pot plants


----------



## TruXta (Jul 11, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I saw a woman in the Streatham one the other week who looked like she should have a chauffeur sitting outside and would expect a doorman to greet her.  Another one I saw looked like she should be living in Dulwich and shopping in Waitrose and actually looked embarrassed to be in there


 
Oh, I've never been to the Streatham one. Rest assured you'll see no such sights in the one on Acre Lane. Is it bigger than the AL one?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oh, I've never been to the Streatham one. Rest assured you'll see no such sights in the one on Acre Lane. Is it bigger than the AL one?


 
Hard to tell.  The Streatham one looks longer, but the Brixton one looks wider.  The Brixton one also has two aisles of special offers, whereas the Streatham one only has one.  The Brixton one also seems to be a bit more organised than the Streatham one


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 11, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I saw a woman in the Streatham one the other week who looked like she should have a chauffeur sitting outside and would expect a doorman to greet her.  Another one I saw looked like she should be living in Dulwich and shopping in Waitrose and actually looked embarrassed to be in there


 
Really? 

And what time of day do these Ladies go there then?

Do they go to the Acre lane Lidl? Its nearer.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 11, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Hard to tell.  The Streatham one looks longer, but the Brixton one looks wider.  The Brixton one also has two aisles of special offers, whereas the Streatham one only has one.  The Brixton one also seems to be a bit more organised than the Streatham one


 
It's definitely improved, except their selection of tinned legumes has gone down the pan.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 11, 2011)

Gramsci said:


> Really?
> 
> And what time of day do these Ladies go there then?
> 
> Do they go to the Acre lane Lidl?


 
Don't know about the Acre Lane one as I don't go there as it's too far for me.

The Streatham one would have been in the afternoon.  I guessed maybe their au pair/nanny/cleaner/home help/skivvy was off sick that day maybe


----------



## ericjarvis (Jul 11, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> Cheap, crap, poor, not much effort or money gone in to it/not what she wants?...sounds sneering to me...
> 
> 
> ETA: don't ramps with iceland' spicy tempura prawns...seriously.


 
Basically because it's what you get when people throw a crap party at short notice. Might be Tesco or Asda, but most likely Iceland. Once round the shop to grab anything that can be used as nibbles and a few six packs of barely adequate beer and a couple of large bottles of pop. Job done. Now back home in time for Eastenders. Perfectly sensible if it fits with your priorities.

I'm sorry but I don't see the sneering as being in the original, the sneering is being assumed on the basis of the style of writing, and some unwarranted assumptions.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jul 11, 2011)

co-op said:


> The Standard is so crap they have to give it away now.


 
Still over priced then?

I keep asking, but they still won't give me a fiver to take one.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2011)

leanderman said:


> It's great. Everything seems to be £1.
> 
> Like Poundland, for food.


If I can't get it in the market, then I get it in Iceland or the deli on Atlantic Road. Sainsbury's used to be good for cheap soya milk but the feckers have stopped that (Lidl's soya is some weird gloopy substance that flows out of the carton like lava).


----------



## lighterthief (Jul 11, 2011)

.


----------



## metal13 (Jul 11, 2011)

I find that the brand foods in Lidl are very poor quality. Bought some cereal from them and it tasted like cardboard. As did their frozen pizzas, and a couple of other things.

Their fruit is pretty reasonable though.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2011)

metal13 said:


> I find that the brand foods in Lidl are very poor quality. Bought some cereal from them and it tasted like cardboard. As did their frozen pizzas, and a couple of other things.
> 
> Their fruit is pretty reasonable though.


What?!!! Their breakfast crunch stuff is delicious, especially the sugar free muesli one.

Cheap frozen pizzas are almost always shite though.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 11, 2011)

metal13 said:


> I find that the brand foods in Lidl are very poor quality. Bought some cereal from them and it tasted like cardboard. As did their frozen pizzas, and a couple of other things.
> 
> Their fruit is pretty reasonable though.


 
Really? All their meat and veg is just as nice as the stuff I get from Tescos.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 11, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I use M&S loads.  I sneer at Sainsbury, tbh.


 
Me too, but I also use Lidl quite a bit and the market, and Nour and the deli.  I am a middle-class journo type who is a long-term resident of Brixton and defies stereotypes.  Sophie, take note!


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 11, 2011)

I feel like a cross between fry out of futurama and spike out of buffy.

Basically, lame


----------



## Ms T (Jul 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oh, I've never been to the Streatham one. Rest assured you'll see no such sights in the one on Acre Lane. Is it bigger than the AL one?


 
You've clearly never seen me in there. 

I got asked out on a date in Lidl the other day!


----------



## Ms T (Jul 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> It's definitely improved, except their selection of tinned legumes has gone down the pan.


 
Where have the borlotti beans gone?  Where?


----------



## Ms T (Jul 11, 2011)

I have to admit that I don't shop in Iceland though.  Have been in there maybe half a dozen times in nearly 20 years!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 11, 2011)

Ms T said:


> I have to admit that I don't shop in Iceland though.  Have been in there maybe half a dozen times in nearly 20 years!


 
I used to go in there occasionally to bulk buy things like teabags, loo roll etc. but found with the weight, I couldn't get much.  Get bulky buys like that delivered now instead.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 11, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> We've got enough of them up here already.  You deserve your share.
> 
> Here's what she says about HDIF at The Canterbury, but I'm guessing people have already seen this.  She seems to have a thing about Iceland
> 
> http://standardlondonevening.wordpress.com/2011/03/05/how-does-it-feel-to-be-loved-canterbury-arms-4-march-2011/



She had the Canterbury down to a T


----------



## TruXta (Jul 11, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Where have the borlotti beans gone?  Where?


 
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jul 11, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Where have the borlotti beans gone?  Where?


 
I bought them, sorry. Ate them all now. I apologise unreservedly.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2011)

TopCat said:


> She had the Canterbury down to a T


When was the last time you went to a HDIFTBL night there then?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 11, 2011)

She is learning to write isn't she? Think the criticism is hard - she's trying to find a voice. A style. I can see the structure to her writing too easily.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 11, 2011)

It's not really jaw dropping though is it?? 

Iceland is mainly shit, you have to wade through a river of piss to go to the toilet in the Albert...  

Meh


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 11, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> When I was looking to buy years back one of the ones I looked at was in um, endymion house?  Not a good looking block but a fair few changed front doors, indicating they'd been bought.
> 
> So there.
> 
> I'd have bought it too if I could have got a mortgage for it.



You're so NOT appreciating my "Tulse Hill vs Brixton Hill" snobbery!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You think? I've noticed it's got more popular over the last few years, but the class of customer seems the same to me. Maybe we're going at different times in the day - mine are mostly mid-days on weekends or after 7 on weekdays. I always put the increase in popularity down to a combo of increasing familiarity with the brands as well as the rather successful refurb.


 
The class cleavages w/r/t supermarkets over here always makes me laugh after I've spent a bit of time in Berlin or other German cities, where the class mix of shoppers in Lidl, Aldi, ReWe (basically the "cheapo" supermarkets) etc is broad.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 11, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> You're so NOT appreciating my "Tulse Hill vs Brixton Hill" snobbery!


 
I've never thought of there being any competitive snobbery.  That would be a little silly and childish when we both know Brixton Hill is best.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 11, 2011)

metal13 said:


> I find that the brand foods in Lidl are very poor quality. Bought some cereal from them and it tasted like cardboard. As did their frozen pizzas, and a couple of other things.
> 
> Their fruit is pretty reasonable though.


 
The cereals are made to the German recipe. For some reason they put calcium carbonate in a lot of their "cornflake"-type cereals, which is where the "cardboardy" thing comes from, from what I can work out. Lots of English expats in Germany moan about the cereals.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 11, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> The class cleavages w/r/t supermarkets over here always makes me laugh after I've spent a bit of time in Berlin or other German cities, where the class mix of shoppers in Lidl, Aldi, ReWe (basically the "cheapo" supermarkets) etc is broad.


 
No doubt all the German shoppers have carried out a rational value analysis before making their shopping decisions.

/stereotype


----------



## TruXta (Jul 11, 2011)

TBF the Lidls I've shopped in in other countries (Norway and Spain) have been far superior to the Lidls I've come across in London.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 11, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> She is learning to write isn't she? Think the criticism is hard - she's trying to find a voice. A style. I can see the structure to her writing too easily.


 
The criticism may be hard (or harsh, even), but criticism is a *good thing* for writers. Without criticism you end up with people like Alexis Petridis.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 11, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I've never thought of there being any competitive snobbery.  That would be a little silly and childish when we both know Brixton Hill is best.


 
Best for visiting yer family in the nick, anyway.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 11, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> No doubt all the German shoppers have carried out a rational value analysis before making their shopping decisions.
> 
> /stereotype


 
_Sehr gut, Herr Organ_.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> TBF the Lidls I've shopped in in other countries (Norway and Spain) have been far superior to the Lidls I've come across in London.


 
Agreed. Usually larger, wider range of stock.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 11, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> The cereals are made to the German recipe. For some reason they put calcium carbonate in a lot of their "cornflake"-type cereals, which is where the "cardboardy" thing comes from, from what I can work out. Lots of English expats in Germany moan about the cereals.


 
The muesli is good, other cereals aren't. And their cottage cheese and houmous are rank. Cottage cheese is nice in Aldi though (which I have been told is classier than Lidl). Lidl will always be my first love though. I got the foal a fantastic wooden marble run in there the other day


----------



## Ms T (Jul 11, 2011)

trashpony said:


> The muesli is good, other cereals aren't. And their cottage cheese and houmous are rank. Cottage cheese is nice in Aldi though (which I have been told is classier than Lidl). Lidl will always be my first love though. I got the foal a fantastic wooden marble run in there the other day


 
I really like Lidl regular cottage cheese (not the low-fat version).  I agree that the houmous isn't great.  I never buy any cereal other than muesli so wouldn't know about that.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 11, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> Best for visiting yer family in the nick, anyway.


 
I can see you popping in there from my window.  you never wave.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 11, 2011)

I love the way this thread has become a discussion of the relative merits of supermarkets in Brixton.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2011)

So, let's have this out once and for all. Which store sells the best value muesli/cereal crunchy stuff in Brixton?

I say Lidl. Who's with me?


----------



## colacubes (Jul 11, 2011)

Ms T said:


> I love the way this thread has become a discussion of the relative merits of supermarkets in Brixton.


 
Proper Urbanz  

It's also reminded me that I need to go to Lidl as I'm nearly out of muesli


----------



## colacubes (Jul 11, 2011)

editor said:


> So, let's have this out once and for all. Which store sells the best value muesli/cereal crunchy stuff in Brixton?
> 
> I say Lidl. Who's with me?


 
Yep.  M&S is a distant 2nd.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 11, 2011)

I agree with you Ed. 

Maybe I bought the wrong kind of cottage cheese then Ms T. Where I live now, Aldi is nearer. Their muesli isn't as nice


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 11, 2011)

Kanda said:


> It's not really jaw dropping though is it??



The jaw-dropping bit was the reaction. 

Oh, and to keep it on topic, I don't really like muesli.


----------



## girasol (Jul 11, 2011)

Welcome to Urban75, Sophie 

Also the only article that is still up and running isn't even written by Sophie Armour...  

Couple that with lots of stereotypes also on this thread (regarding 'Sophie' herself) and the only conclusion I've reached is that people are still too quick to judge/demonize what/who they don't know.  And will always be?


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 11, 2011)

I think the veg and salad is freshest in Lidl, but get in early because it goes quickly.

The other great thing in Lidl is the random aisle. What a great idea! Who knew they needed wax crayons and ankle braces??


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 11, 2011)

Aquamarine said:


> Space for debate! With a bunch of hysterics?



Point out a single post on this thread which could _genuinely_ be described as "hysterical".


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I think the veg and salad is freshest in Lidl, but get in early because it goes quickly.


Why buy in Lidl when you've got Brixton market on your doorstep? Far fresher there!


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 11, 2011)

co-op said:


> Young Sophie is an arrogant young snob and she'll doubtless have worse things said about her in her time. Mrs Magpie is a diamond.



Nail. Meet. Head.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 11, 2011)

> Point out a single post on this thread which could genuinely be described as "hysterical".



The opening post and title of the thread, subsequent comments directed at the blogger. The hysteria is really about the jaw dropping British class system and the awful baggage that people carry to do with that and not poverty per se.  I'm not British. I read the blogs and did not find them offensive. When I'm low on cash I shop at Iceland and consider it a gift from the Gods.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 11, 2011)

There needs to be more snobbery around here to weigh up with the reverse snobbery


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Iceland is mainly shit, you have to wade through a river of piss to go to the toilet in the Albert...


I take a canoe. Just in case.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 11, 2011)

editor said:


> Now Lidl's cereal crunch/muesli selection can't be beat!



Fact!


----------



## teuchter (Jul 11, 2011)

Anyone wanting to decide for themselves whether the reaction on here has been ever so slightly hysterical can read the articles here:

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...3&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk&source=www.google.co.uk

I think she should write a review of U75; that would be amusing.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 11, 2011)

I particularly liked this little parting shot: 



> In future [sic], we’ll make the effort to mission into central London, where the lights are low and it’s ok to be young.


----------



## Winot (Jul 11, 2011)

editor said:


> So, let's have this out once and for all. Which store sells the best value muesli/cereal crunchy stuff in Brixton?
> 
> I say Lidl. Who's with me?


 
It's pretty much impossible to get decent pre-mixed muesli.  The best muesli requires a trip to Brixton Wholefoods to buy jumbo oats, mixed nuts, coconut flakes and raisins/sultanas/dates/dried apricots.  Mix to taste.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 11, 2011)

Muesli sucks anyway. Don't kill the messenger!


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 11, 2011)

Reading this thread it's no wonder that urban75 fails to attract younger posters any more..


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 11, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Anyone wanting to decide for themselves whether the reaction on here has been ever so slightly hysterical can read the articles here:
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...3&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk&source=www.google.co.uk
> 
> ...



They're more dull and badly written than they are jaw-dropping tbh.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 11, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Reading this thread it's no wonder that urban75 fails to attract younger posters any more..


 
Do you think the younger crowd are that into forums in the first place? AFAIK they get their fix on facebook and twitter.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jul 11, 2011)

editor said:


> So, let's have this out once and for all. Which store sells the best value muesli/cereal crunchy stuff in Brixton?
> 
> I say Lidl. Who's with me?


 
Unfortunately it's Tesco. Their own brand value bran flakes. Which are basically bran flakes but dead cheap. Fortunately I stocked up not long ago so I'll be OK boycotting Tesco for a while.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 11, 2011)

editor said:


> So, let's have this out once and for all. Which store sells the best value muesli/cereal crunchy stuff in Brixton?
> 
> I say Lidl. Who's with me?



If we're talking "budget" supermarkets, I'm with you, comrade. However, I do like (the admittedly quite expensive) Dorset Cereal muesli, which you can only get in Tesco.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Do you think the younger crowd are that into forums in the first place? AFAIK they get their fix on facebook and twitter.


 
There may be a certain amount of truth to that, but it doesn't seem to be a problem for many other forums I use. This place used to attract plenty of younger posters in the past but without a doubt the tone has changed over the years. Posters have been increasingly permitted to be more hostile and condescending towards them, I can understand why they'd be put off.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> This place used to attract plenty of younger posters in the past but without a doubt the tone has changed over the years. Posters have been increasingly permitted to be more hostile and condescending towards them, I can understand why they'd be put off.


So you think young people are just too _sensitive_ to engage in a lively bulletin board?

This place has been far, far ruder in the past, and we didn't have much trouble attracting posters of all ages then, but what has changed is the _Internet_, and we're no longer one of the few places people can post up their thoughts, thanks to Facebook, Twitter etc.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Reading this thread it's no wonder that urban75 fails to attract younger posters any more..


How do you know the ages of new posters?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 11, 2011)

editor said:


> So you think young people are just too _sensitive_ to engage in a lively bulletin board?



Yes, because that's _exactly_ what I said... 



> This place has been far, far ruder in the past, and we didn't have much trouble attracting posters of all ages then, but what has changed is the _Internet_, and we're no longer one of the few places people can post up their thoughts, thanks to Facebook, Twitter etc.


 
"oh it's the internet/world has changed, not us" line being trotted out again...


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> "oh it's the internet/world has changed, not us" line being trotted out again...


That's because it's correct. 

So, how do you know the ages of new users posting here?


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 11, 2011)

Aquamarine said:


> The opening post and title of the thread, subsequent comments directed at the blogger. The hysteria is really about the jaw dropping British class system and the awful baggage that people carry to do with that and not poverty per se.  I'm not British. I read the blogs and did not find them offensive. When I'm low on cash I shop at Iceland and consider it a gift from the Gods.


 
Ah, the "British class system"! An early resort of the dabbler in lazy stereotype. 

It must be great to come from somewhere which doesn't have any social divisions whatsoever, like....... err, wait a minute.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 11, 2011)

It's pretty obvious there are fewer young people posting on this site nowadays, are you really trying to deny it ?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 11, 2011)

editor said:


> That's because it's correct.
> 
> So, how do you know the ages of new users posting here?


 
He doesn't, obviously, he's just spouting shit.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 11, 2011)

It must be great to come from somewhere which doesn't have any social divisions whatsoever, like....... err, wait a minute. [/QUOTE]

Economic social divisions are universal. The British class system is unique in its subtle complexities and can take half a lifetime to fully comprehend.  Excuse the vest pocket autobiograhty: as the child of one bog Irish parent and one form the US I have lived in both countries as well as in France and Germany. My understanding of the British obsession with class actually stems _from not _ having that same obsession. The way British people usually peg each other right away blah, blah.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 11, 2011)

whereas in america you peg it by accent and skin tone


----------



## TruXta (Jul 11, 2011)

Aquamarine said:


> It must be great to come from somewhere which doesn't have any social divisions whatsoever, like....... err, wait a minute. Economic social divisions are universal. The British class system is unique in its subtle complexities and can take half a lifetime to fully comprehend.  Excuse the vest pocket autobiograhty: as the child of one bog Irish parent and one form the US I have lived in both countries as well as in France and Germany. My understanding of the British obsession with class actually stems _from not _ having that same obsession. The way British people usually peg each other right away blah, blah.


 
WTF are you on about? What's your point?


----------



## trashpony (Jul 11, 2011)

isvicthere? said:


> If we're talking "budget" supermarkets, I'm with you, comrade. However, I do like (the admittedly quite expensive) Dorset Cereal muesli, which you can only get in Tesco.


 
You can get it in other supermarkets too. Actually Aldi was selling a multipack for a couple of quid last week  (not sure if there is an Aldi in Brixton)


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 11, 2011)

our corner shop sells it (Dorset Muesli) - near the Hootenanny


----------



## Ms T (Jul 11, 2011)

trashpony said:


> You can get it in other supermarkets too. Actually Aldi was selling a multipack for a couple of quid last week  (not sure if there is an Aldi in Brixton)


 
Lidl had those too - I bought some.  Useful for night shifts.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 11, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Anyone wanting to decide for themselves whether the reaction on here has been ever so slightly hysterical can read the articles here:
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...3&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk&source=www.google.co.uk
> 
> I think she should write a review of U75; that would be amusing.


 
I've already quoted that whole story, along with the link


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 11, 2011)

isvicthere? said:


> If we're talking "budget" supermarkets, I'm with you, comrade. However, I do like (the admittedly quite expensive) Dorset Cereal muesli, which you can only get in Tesco.


 
You can get Dorset Cereals in Sainsbury's (although when I ran out recently, there didn't seem to be any, so maybe they've stopped stocking it)


----------



## teuchter (Jul 11, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've already quoted that whole story, along with the link


 
Did you? Where? The only links I could find on here were to the original page from which the articles are now removed.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 11, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Did you? Where? The only links I could find on here were to the original page from which the articles are now removed.


 
Post 18 (a paragraph, plus the link) and post 54 (the whole story)


----------



## teuchter (Jul 11, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Post 18 (a paragraph, plus the link) and post 54 (the whole story)


 
Yours just link to Canterbury Arms one - mine includes the Albert and Rest is Noise posts which are the ones that are apparently the most shockingly jaw-dropping and reveal the writer to be probably the most terrible person ever to write anything on the internet.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 11, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Don't know about the Acre Lane one as I don't go there as it's too far for me.
> 
> The Streatham one would have been in the afternoon.  I guessed maybe their au pair/nanny/cleaner/home help/skivvy was off sick that day maybe


 
I was in Waitrose in Belgravia today. Very upmarket clientelle + me


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 11, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> The cereals are made to the German recipe. For some reason they put calcium carbonate in a lot of their "cornflake"-type cereals, which is where the "cardboardy" thing comes from, from what I can work out. Lots of English expats in Germany moan about the cereals.


 
I have a German friend who goes to Lidl to get all those German biscuits etc that remind her of home.

The tinned herrings are good value. Specialty from the Baltic.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 11, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> our corner shop sells it (Dorset Muesli) - near the Hootenanny



So does Nisa. Not that I really like muesli.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 11, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You can get Dorset Cereals in Sainsbury's (although when I ran out recently, there didn't seem to be any, so maybe they've stopped stocking it)


 
Waitrose sell it too.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 11, 2011)

I've got some dorset muesli in the cupboard from Nisa.  Free to a good home.  It's been in there over a year like.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 11, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I can see you popping in there from my window.  you never wave.


 
Yeah, well I don't want people seeing me wave at the naked mad lady standing at her window, they might think I'm a customer!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 11, 2011)

Winot said:


> It's pretty much impossible to get decent pre-mixed muesli.  The best muesli requires a trip to Brixton Wholefoods to buy jumbo oats, mixed nuts, coconut flakes and raisins/sultanas/dates/dried apricots.  Mix to taste.


 
Only premixed one besides the Lidl one tat I've really liked was from the wholefood stall in Watford market.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 11, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> Only premixed one besides the Lidl one tat I've really liked was from the wholefood stall in Watford market.


AFAIK that was because of the trace amount of ground cardamom in it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 11, 2011)

Greebo said:


> AFAIK that was because of the trace amount of ground cardamom in it.


 
Which made it really lovely (taste-wise and smell-wise) when eaten with hot milk.


----------



## oryx (Jul 11, 2011)

If you subtract the (often entertaining and valid) posts about groceries, this thread is about challenging snobbish assumptions in the media.

As I said earlier on this thread there are far too many ignorant assumptions in the media about less well-off people, such as (often) council tenants, varying between throwaway assumptions and the downright poisonous. 

The blog concerned was definitely in the former category, and was probably quite innocent - but it doesn't mean it shouldn't be challenged.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2011)

make a ghetto by only gving the really desperate a temp home.Repeat untill votes or gout destroy your influence


----------



## TruXta (Jul 12, 2011)

Enjoying the new shift arrangement are we Dotsy?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 12, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> Yeah, well I don't want people seeing me wave at the naked mad lady standing at her window, they might think I'm a customer!


 
  I'm not mad.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 12, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> There may be a certain amount of truth to that, but it doesn't seem to be a problem for many other forums I use. This place used to attract plenty of younger posters in the past but without a doubt the tone has changed over the years. Posters have been increasingly permitted to be more hostile and condescending towards them, I can understand why they'd be put off.


 


editor said:


> So you think young people are just too _sensitive_ to engage in a lively bulletin board?
> 
> This place has been far, far ruder in the past, and we didn't have much trouble attracting posters of all ages then, but what has changed is the _Internet_, and we're no longer one of the few places people can post up their thoughts, thanks to Facebook, Twitter etc.



I think there's a lot of "I'm more Brixton than you" going on here of late, and "how dare you come in to our community and comment on it"....unless of course you're selling a flat white or one of those cutesy Portuguese custard tarts. 
Times change, people change and while I'm in agreement with RD's views on this thread I'll remind him about the Rest is Noise


----------



## co-op (Jul 12, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> I think there's a lot of "I'm more Brixton than you" going on here of late, and "how dare you come in to our community and comment on it"....



Funnily enough the last time I noticed this was when I got the "I'm more Brixton than you" treatment from, er, RaverDrew.

Plenty of rubbish being spouted on this thread.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 12, 2011)

co-op said:


> Funnily enough the last time I noticed this was when I got the "I'm more Brixton than you" treatment from, er, RaverDrew.
> 
> Plenty of rubbish being spouted on this thread.


 
oh get a grip you muppet


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2011)

Just to balance this nonsense notion that every new poster ends up having to endure some kind of baptism by fire: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/352062-New-Mums-and-Babies


----------



## TruXta (Jul 12, 2011)

editor said:


> Just to balance this nonsense notion that every new poster ends up having to endure some kind of baptism by fire: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/352062-New-Mums-and-Babies


 
It doesn't fit the hegemonic narrative about us being unwelcoming brutes, Ed. Nice try tho.


----------



## T & P (Jul 12, 2011)

editor said:


> Just to balance this nonsense notion that every new poster ends up having to endure some kind of baptism by fire: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/352062-New-Mums-and-Babies



And three minutes later... http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...and-Babies?p=11927622&viewfull=1#post11927622


----------



## co-op (Jul 12, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> oh get a grip you muppet



If you're embarrassed, you'd do better to shut up really but I'm not surprised you haven't. Smarts you haven't got.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 12, 2011)

co-op said:


> If you're embarrassed, you'd do better to shut up really but I'm not surprised you haven't. Smarts you haven't got.


 
Embarrassed about what exactly ? 

Have you actually got anything useful to add to this thread ? Or are you just going to continue following me about because I upset you on another thread many months ago. It doesn't take a smart person to work out your pathetic motivation. 

Your posts aimed towards me have become increasingly creepy and weird. A fair reflection of your true self I'd imagine.


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2011)

T & P said:


> And three minutes later... http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...and-Babies?p=11927622&viewfull=1#post11927622


That's hardly "hostile" though, is it?


----------



## T & P (Jul 12, 2011)

Agreed, though his timing was impeccable you'd have to admit


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2011)

T & P said:


> Agreed, though his timing was impeccable you'd have to admit


It's a fucking pain in the arse when people are unnecessarily rude to new posters and I really wish it would stop.


----------



## co-op (Jul 12, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Embarrassed about what exactly ?
> 
> Have you actually got anything useful to add to this thread ? Or are you just going to continue following me about because I upset you on another thread many months ago. It doesn't take a smart person to work out your pathetic motivation.
> 
> Your posts aimed towards me have become increasingly creepy and weird. A fair reflection of your true self I'd imagine.



Well I'd have been embarrassed to be slagging off people for being "more Brixton than you" when that's exactly what you were doing a few weeks back. But you are obviously made of sterner stuff - or just don't care about being utterly inconsistent.

Ah well, 'tis just a storm in a tea cup. And your chum shut up her silly talk so fair play to her.


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 12, 2011)

co-op said:


> Ah well, 'tis just a storm in a tea cup. And your chum shut up her silly talk so fair play to her.


You idiot


----------



## co-op (Jul 12, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> You idiot





Might have known your daft threat to flounce was hot air.

Still demanding apologies?


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2011)

co-op said:


> Might have known your daft threat to flounce was hot air.
> 
> Still demanding apologies?


Please don't fan the flames. Please.


----------



## co-op (Jul 12, 2011)

editor said:


> Please don't fan the flames. Please.




Fair enough.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 12, 2011)

co-op said:


> Well I'd have been embarrassed to be slagging off people for being "more Brixton than you" when that's exactly what you were doing a few weeks back. But you are obviously made of sterner stuff - or just don't care about being utterly inconsistent.
> 
> Ah well, 'tis just a storm in a tea cup. And your chum shut up her silly talk so fair play to her.


 
Wow, you really are a tedious little div. 

Ok, since you're so obsessed with this matter, the only person going on about being "more Brixton than you" or similar was yourself in this exact post. http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...-Stockwell?p=11645025&viewfull=1#post11645025




			
				co-op said:
			
		

> I've probably lived in Stockwell longer than most people on these boards...



Now do you really wanna carry on making a complete arse of yourself ? or are you gonna shut the fuck up and stop acting like a weirdo who drags up old arguments. 

It's truly fucking pathetic and actually pretty disturbed that you seem to hold such a grudge over an old thread, if anyone should be embarrassed it's yourself.

Let it go, it'll do you good.


----------



## co-op (Jul 12, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Wow, you really are a tedious little div.
> 
> Ok, since you're so obsessed with this matter, the only person going on about being "more Brixton than you" or similar was yourself in this exact post. http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...-Stockwell?p=11645025&viewfull=1#post11645025
> 
> ...



You sure have a funny way of trying to show that I'm following you around and am obsessed with you etc.

Do you remember that it was _you_ who posted on this thread having a go at me? Not the other way round? That means you are following me? 

Have you understood that I spoke about how long I lived in Stockwell because you were telling me that I didn't know what was going on there? 

And do you realise that getting all furious and shouty is a really bad way of suggesting that I am the one with a problem "letting go"? It seems to me that you have invested rather a lot of emotion in the whole debate.

Given that my beef on this thread was with Miss Minnie, not you and I've agreed to leave it, can we put this one to bed? 

No one else thinks it's interesting, and neither do I.


----------



## peterkro (Jul 12, 2011)

leanderman said:


> More important, how much does Sophie pay her cleaner?



A funny,sorry that post made my day,where is B-town by the way?

PS I'm poorer than the poorest church mouse and I still think Iceland is shit.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 13, 2011)

co-op said:


> Have you understood that I spoke about how long I lived in Stockwell because you were telling me that I didn't know what was going on there?


 
Sorry but that's just utter bollocks and I'm not gonna let you get away with trying to rewrite what really happened. I pulled you up for trying to lecture Miss Minnie about an incident she saw happen right on her doorstep, that's when *you* started spouting all this "I'm more Brixton than you" shite. This was all months ago, and then you come on this thread clearly still aggrieved about it and have the cheek to start accusing me of what is actually your own pathetic behaviour, over an over again.

Hardly surprising that you want to drop the matter now after making a complete arse of yourself.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 13, 2011)

He actually said 'he was more Stockwell' didn't he????


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2011)

co-op/drew: Any chance you two lovers could put each on ignore?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 13, 2011)

Kanda said:


> He actually said 'he was more Stockwell' didn't he????


 
Yeah, but then comes on here with his bizarre claims of me declaring myself as "more Brixton than you"  anyone that aggrieved by a months old argument and can't wait to drag it up over and over again clearly needs some kind of help.


----------

